# [Sammelthread] Hearthstone: Heroes of Warcraft



## PCGHX-Clan (20. September 2013)

[size=+2]*Magic, Yu-Gi-Oh, Scrolls, Battleforge - Online Sammelkartenspiele gibt es viele. Nun steigt auch Blizzard mit “Hearthstone: Heroes of Warcraft” auf diesen Zug auf:*[/size]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Was ist Hearthstone: Heroes of Warcraft?*

Hearthetone: Heroes of Warcraft ist ein Free-to-Play Online Sammelkartenspiel welches sich zur Zeit in der closed Beta befindet. Basierend auf World of Warcraft, wählt man einen von neun Warcraft-Helden aus und stellt um diesen ein 30 Karten starkes Deck aus rund 300 Spielkarten zusammen.


*Spielprinzip*

Hearthestone ist ein rundenbasiertes Kartenspiel, mit dem Ziel die 30 Lebenspunkte des Gegners schnellstmöglich zu zernichten. Es wird abwechselnd eine Karte gezogen, dazu bekommen die Spieler jede Runde einen zusätzlichen Manakristall, die für die Beschwörung der Karten benötigt werden. Die Karten werden unterschieden in  Monster- und Zauberkarten, welche erneut in neutrale, Karten die von allen Klassen genutzt werden können, und in klassenspezifische, auf die nur die jeweiligen Helden Zugriff haben, unterteilt werden. Monsterkarten können zum Angreifen genutzt werden oder auch um gegnerische Angriffe auf sich zu lenken. Mit Zauberkarten kann der Held die Gegnerhorden dezimieren oder nützliche Effekte für die eigene Truppe heraufbeschwören.
Es gibt spezielle Karten die nur für einige Helden zugänglich sind, wie z.B. mächtige Waffen die der Held anlegen kann, um selbst ins Geschehen mit eingreifen zu können.
Je nach Stärke der Karten, braucht man eine gewisse Anzahl an Manakristallen, um sie spielen zu können, somit beginnt eine Partie recht gemächlich, da die Bossmonster erst gegen Ende einer Partie gespielt werden können. 
Jeder Held hat eine spezielle Fähigkeit, die er einmal pro Runde einsetzen kann. Diese kann dem Held ein Schild geben, Ihn heilen, oder Schaden an die Gegner verteilen.


*Wie bekomme ich mehr Karten?*

Der Spieler startet das Spiel mit einer Hand voll Karten, die aus einigen neutralen und einigen klassenspezifischen Karten bestehen. Um sein Repertoire zu erweitern, kann man Karten durch Aufleveln der Helden erhalten, durch eintauschen von Dust oder durch den Kauf von Boosterpacks. Dust erhält man beim zerstören von überschüssigen Karten oder nach Arenakämpfen. Mit dem erhaltenen Dust kann sich der Spieler jede Karte kaufen die er begehrt, jedoch sind die Preise um ein Vielfaches höher als die Erlöse die beim Zerstören erzielt werden. Boosterpacks enthalten 5 Karten, wobei mindestens eine seltene Karte dabei ist.
Einzelne Boosterpacks kann man gegen Goldmünzen eintauschen, welche man durch Erledigung von Tages-Quests, besiegen von Gegnern und durch Kämpfe in der Arena bekommt. In der Arena wählt man zunächst einen von 3 Helden und baut sich ein Kartendeck. Dabei werden dem Spieler jeweils 3 Karten vorgeschlagen, von denen er eine in sein Deck aufnehmen muss. Die Karten werden aus allen neutralen und dem Helden entsprechenden gezogen, die eigene Kartensammlung spielt also nur bedingt eine Rolle. Nun trifft man auf eine Reihe von Kämpfen, wer mehr als 2 verliert ist raus, bei 9 Siegen hat der Spieler die Arena überstanden. Ein Boosterpack und eine je nach Erfolg bemessene Menge Dust und Gold erwarten den Helden. Allerdings kostet die Arena Eintritt und das nicht zu knapp.

Unter Hearthhead.com/cards könnt ihr eine Karten Datenbank finden.


*Ist Hearthstone wiklich Free-to-Play?*

Wie bei allen Free-to-Play spielen besteht auch die Möglichkeit Boosterpacks oder den Arena Eintritt mit Echtgeld zu bezahlen, was dann bequem vom Battle.net-Konto abgebucht wird. Alle closed Beta Teilnehmer sollten jedoch beachten, dass sowohl der Spielfortschritt als auch die Kartensammlung mit Veröffentlichung des Spiels zurück gesetzt werden! Jedoch erhält jeder Spieler einen Goldbetrag entsprechend der für Echtgeld gekauften Boosterpacks oder Arenazugänge.


*Wie kann ich Hearthstone: Heroes of Warcraft spielen?*

Einfach auif die offizielle Harthstone-Seite gehen, dort auf "KOSTENLOS SPIELEN" klicken und den Client runterladen. Ist der Client erfolgreich installiert, müsst ihr euch nur mit eurem Battle.net-Account anmelden, bzw. einen neuen anlegen und es kann losgehen.


*Wann wird Herthstone offiziell released?*

Seit dem 11.03.2014 ist es nun endlich so weit und Hearthstone wurde offziel released. Der iPad-Release folgte am 16.04.20014 und der iPhone-Release ist für das zweite Halbjahr diesen Jahres geplant.


*Wie sind die Systemvoraussetzungen?*

Mittlerweile hat Blizzard die genauen Systemanforderungen bekannt gegeben. Wie erwartet, sind diese aber nicht sehr hoch und auf jeden "neueren" Rechnern läuft Hearthstone Problemlos.

Mindestanforderungen:


Windows XP oder neuer
Intel Pentium D oder AMD Athlon 64 X2
NVIDIA GeForce 6800 oder ATI Radeon X160 Pro
2 GB Arbeitsspeicher
3 GB freier Festplattenspeicherplatz

Empfohlenen Systemvoraussetzungen:


Windows 7 oder Windows 8
Intel Core 2 Duo E6600 oder AMD Athlon 64 X2 5000+
NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT oder ATI Radeon HD 4850
4 GB Arbeitsspeicher
3 GB freier Festplattenspeicherplatz

*Welche Plattformen werden unterstützt?*

Aktuell läuft Hearthstone sowohl auf Windows als auch Macintosh. Seid dem 17. April wird auch Apples iPad unterstützt und somit kann Hearthstone auch von unterwegs gezockt werden 


[size=+1]Offizielle Webseite[/size] [size=+1]Hearthstone: Heroes of Warcraft - Wiki[/size]
[size=+1]Hearthstone Karten-Datenbank[/size] 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NZl-W7mGUoU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



[ctecvideo]53427[/ctecvideo]​
Unser Clanmember MonKAY konnte, dank eines Betakeys von PC Games Hardware, ein Review für Hearthstone machen, indem er ein paar grundsätzliche Spielregeln erklärt und seine Spielzüge kommentiert:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gbI7FzNLeEI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Placebo (22. September 2013)

Ich freu mich riesig auf das Spiel 

Mal sehen, ob ein One-Turn-Kill-Deck möglich ist


----------



## MonKAY (22. September 2013)

Placebo schrieb:


> Ich freu mich riesig auf das Spiel
> 
> Mal sehen, ob ein One-Turn-Kill-Deck möglich ist


 Das Schurkendeck ist momentan auf einem guten Weg dort hin.


----------



## SiQ (22. September 2013)

Ja also was ich bisher höre ist sehr vielversprechend. Ich hoffe sie kriegen die balance gut hin.


----------



## Placebo (22. September 2013)

MonKAY schrieb:


> Das Schurkendeck ist momentan auf einem guten Weg dort hin.


Hatte eher daran gedacht, das Deck innerhalb von ein paar Runden komplett leer zu ziehen. Zwei von drei Riesen-Karten mit 8/8 kannst du dann ohne Kosten beschwören, wenn du viele Karten auf der Hand und wenig HP hast. Es reichen dann ja schon 1-2 Kombos, um das Spiel zu beenden. Ich glaube, mit dem Hexenmeister dürfte das einfacher werden, weil die Kreaturen dir selbst Schaden zufügen können, dafür aber sehr wenig kosten.


----------



## MonKAY (22. September 2013)

Placebo schrieb:


> Hatte eher daran gedacht, das Deck innerhalb von ein paar Runden komplett leer zu ziehen. Zwei von drei Riesen-Karten mit 8/8 kannst du dann ohne Kosten beschwören, wenn du viele Karten auf der Hand und wenig HP hast. Es reichen dann ja schon 1-2 Kombos, um das Spiel zu beenden. Ich glaube, mit dem Hexenmeister dürfte das einfacher werden, weil die Kreaturen dir selbst Schaden zufügen können, dafür aber sehr wenig kosten.


 Du kannst maximal 10 Karten auf der Hand haben deshalb geht es nicht ganz so auf.
Der Schurke kann aber mit 7-8 Mana ziemlich starke Combos rausblasen und dabei immer weiter Karten ziehen.
Starke Kreaturen lassen sich sehr einfach neutralisieren.


----------



## Placebo (22. September 2013)

10 Karten sind mehr als genug, bei Yu-Gi-Oh hast du schon Pech, wenn du am Ende der Runde mehr als 5 Karten hast und trotzdem gibt es Decks, die dich im allerersten Zug vernichten können. Hab den Hexenmeister auch eher wegen den Dämonen in Betracht gezogen, nicht wegen seiner Fähigkeit, Karten zu ziehen (was letztendlich das Ganze nur noch besser macht).

Die Karten, um mehrere 8/8 Monster in den frühen Runden zu vernichten, muss der Gegner auch erst einmal ziehen.


----------



## MonKAY (22. September 2013)

Der Unterschied zu Yu Gi Oh ist einfach, dass man bei Yu Gi Oh keine Ressource hat und deswegen beim Ausspielen der Karten nicht beschränkt ist. Aber bei Hearthstone hast du eine solche Begrenzung und deshalb gehen Spiele mindestens bis zu der 7. oder 8. Runde.


----------



## Placebo (22. September 2013)

Ich habe auch nicht geschrieben, dass ich den Gegner mit einem Mana-Kristall besiegen will  Anstatt Mana-Kristallen gibt es dafür in Yu-Gi-Oh andere Beschränkungen, z.B. ist (bzw. war, habe vor etlichen Jahren aufgehört und weiß den aktuellen Stand nicht) alles verboten, was dir einen großartigen Kartenvorteil gibt (Topf der Gier etc.).

Wenn du mit einem Murloc-Deck in der 7. oder 8. Runde bist, hast du in 98% aller Fälle verloren. Murlocs bauen auch darauf auf, dass der Gegner nicht viele AOE-Zauber hat und das Deck funktioniert meistens tadellos.


----------



## PCGHX-Clan (23. September 2013)

Da PC Games Hardware uns einen Betakey bereitgestellt hat, dafür nochmal danke an Stephan, konnte unser MonKAY ein Kleines Review machen:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gbI7FzNLeEI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Falls euch das Video gefallen hat, könnt ihr euch auch gerne seine anderen Videos auf seinem YouTube Channel MonKAYonPC ansehen.


----------



## DOcean (26. September 2013)

Karten Datenbank:
[Hearthstone Cards] - Hearthstone (wowhead kennt jeder WoWler  )

Twitch Channel von Gamona (gibt auch immer wieder Keys):
gamona - Twitch

Allgemeine Infoseite aus dem Gamona Universum:
Hearthstone: Heroes of Warcraft

Ich bin mal gespant wie gut das Balancing wird, und ob es ein "Endgame" gibt...mit irgendwas müssen ja die pros  bei Laune gehalten werden...


----------



## SiQ (27. September 2013)

Mit dem neuen Update soll ein wipe kommen. Sprich alles wird resettet.


----------



## Triniter (29. Oktober 2013)

Ich hab seit Anfang der Woche auch eine Betakey und bisher macht das Spiel echt Spaß, mal sehen was noch so kommt in nächster Zeit.


----------



## RuXeR (6. November 2013)

Triniter schrieb:


> Ich hab seit Anfang der Woche auch eine Betakey und bisher macht das Spiel echt Spaß, mal sehen was noch so kommt in nächster Zeit.


 
Ich muss sagen, mir gefällt das Spiel immer noch nicht. Es kommt mir irgendwie "einfach" vor, auch wenn es das vielleicht nicht ist... Das einzige Gute ist, finde ich, dass das Menü und die Deckverwaltung sehr übersichtlich ist.


----------



## Placebo (9. November 2013)

Ein Kartenspiel muss in den Grundregeln einfach sein, sonst funktioniert es nicht. Die Komplexität kommt erst mit den verschiedenen Karteneffekten. Erinner dich an den Anfang von Yu-Gi-Oh!, da war das Spiel deutlich simpler als Hearthstone.

@Topic: Open Beta noch diesen Dezember, wenn alles glatt läuft


----------



## RuXeR (22. November 2013)

Einfach ist/war Yu-Gi-Oh wohl, aber simpler als Hearthstone? Naja ich weiß nicht. Dazu fehlt mir der Direktvergleich, aber mit den ganzen Fusionen, Zaubern und das verdeckte/defensive Ausspielen von Karten, denke ich das Yu-Gi-Oh um einiges komplexer ist. Aber vielleicht kommt es grad deswegen so gut an, weil es eben nicht so kompliziert ist.

Wenn die Open Beta kommt werde ich dem Spiel wohl noch ne Chance geben, aber im Moment habe ich besseres zu spielen^^


----------



## DOcean (22. November 2013)

noch jmd hier der einen Beta Key möchte? hab einen übrig


----------



## SiQ (22. November 2013)

Ja hier! Sehr gerne.

Edit: Danke


----------



## -Alexander- (23. November 2013)

Das Spiel ist ja richtig cool. Wenn noch jemand nen Key übrig hat immer her damit, würde es gerne mal spielen.


----------



## Placebo (19. Dezember 2013)

Hatte jetzt Zeit zum Testen und mein vorläufiges Fazit lautet:
Ich finde, an dem Spiel müssen sie noch feilen. Wer am Anfang die Kontrolle über das Feld hat, gewinnt in 90% aller Fälle auch. Nach den ersten drei Runden kann man schon fast sicher sagen, wie der Verlauf der Partie aussehen wird. Es gibt zwar Karten, die alles vernichten aber versucht mal, danach noch etwas Starkes zu spielen. Das ist fast nicht möglich. Wenn ihr eure Runde beendet, hat der Gegner wieder volles Mana und das Ganze geht von vorne los. Bis jetzt finde ich das System von Yu-Gi-Oh! spannender, dort verbrennt man zwar seine Monster deutlich schneller aber es ermöglicht auch schnelle Kräftewechsel zwischen den Spielern.

Ich habe trotzdem gegrölt, als mein Gegner am Gewinnen war und sich mit Spiegelgestalt (Mirror Entity) meinen Untergangsverkünder (Doomsayer) kopiert hatte. Zu Beginn seines nächsten Zuges hat er dann alle Karten auf dem Feld vernichtet  Das war eine der seltenen Stellen, an denen sich das Blatt wirklich noch gewendet hat.

Edit:
Manchmal hat man einfach nur Pech 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ACDSee (19. Dezember 2013)

He, he... ich kenne das, wenn man einfach nur Pech hat und bis Runde 4 einfach nichts auf Board bringen kann. 
Das Spiel ist knüppelhart, trotzdem: Es ist relativ fair. 
Ich spiele derzeit auch Warlock und komme mit meinem Deck recht gut klar.

Arena ist bei mir noch so eine Sache, es läuft noch nicht so richtig, aber ist ja auch logisch, die anderen wollen ja auch gewinnen.
Mehr als 6 Wins hab ich noch nicht zustande gebracht. Vorallem die Deckzusammenstellung finde ich schwierig, da fehlt mir noch die Erfahrung.

Nach einem richtig bitterem 1:3 hatte ich dann aber echtes Glück mit dem Kartenpack:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Todesschwinge war für mich genial, da nutzlos. Die 400 Staub wurden zu 7 Karten die ich brauchte.

1x Blutwichtel
1x Sonnenzornbeschützerin
1x Dämonenfeuer
1x Rastloser Abenteurer
2x Zauberbrecher
1x Dunkeleisenzwerg

So langsam geht's voran.


----------



## Placebo (20. Dezember 2013)

Meine mächtigste Karte ist "Gesichtsloser Manipulator"  Manchmal kommt man sich wie ein völliger Noob vor, wenn der Gegner seine goldenen, legendären Karten herausholt...
Habe gerade eben Ragnaros kopiert, Ysera verstummen lassen, den gegnerischen Manipulator ignoriert und irgendwie mit 2 HP gewonnen


----------



## Betschi (20. Dezember 2013)

Gibts irgendwo Tipps und Tricks für Deckbau? Ich finde nur Decks mit legendären Karten und solche besitze ich noch nicht, da ich den Key erst seit Montag habe.


----------



## SiQ (20. Dezember 2013)

Dann bau dir doch ähnliche Decks. Wichtig ist den Sinn dahinter zu verstehen, warum man wie viele von welchen Karten ins Deck nimmt


----------



## Placebo (20. Dezember 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uWIagrMd18I&feature

Habe einen Tag vor dem Video meine Murlocs für andere Karten geopfert  Waren sowieso nicht so viele 

Wenn du dir am Anfang einen kleinen Vorteil verschaffen kannst (z.B. durch einen Lepra-Gnom) und im Mid-Game den Vorteil halten kannst, hast du ganz gute Chancen. 

Momentan nehmen bei mir die Ragnaros-Ysera-Leeroy-Sylvannas Gegenspieler Überhand


----------



## ACDSee (20. Dezember 2013)

Einsteigerguide: [Guide] Einsteiger Guide für Heartstone - Foren - Hearthstone
Jäger ist gut zum Einstieg: [Guide] Jäger für Einsteiger mit Starter Deck - Foren - Hearthstone

Am Einfachsten und effektivsten ist es:

1. alle Helden auf Stufe 10 zu spielen
2. Ein Deck bauen und damit alle Coumputergegner besiegen
3. alle Profi-Coumputergegner besiegen
4. 3 Siege unranked oder ranked holen

Belohnungsübersicht

Was muss ins Deck?
Idealerweise Karten für jede Situation, die sich gegenseitig verstärken und aufeinander aufbauen. Am Anfang mit wenig guten Karten ist das natürlich schwierig.
Ein Wildtierdeck beim Jäger wäre eine Möglichkeit, erstmal voran zu kommen und die KI-Helden zu plätten. Die gesammelten Belohnungen investiert man am Besten in Kartenpacks.
Doppelte Karten kann man entzaubern, beim ersten Mal gibt es sogar noch einen Bonus.

Für Arena gilt: Lieber damit warten. Um hier irgendwas zu reißen, musst du erstmal die Karten vollständig kennen und das Spiel wirklich sehr gut verstehen. Also erstmal üben, dann Spielen.
Streams gucken hat mir z.B. ungemein geholfen. Bei Twitch mal gucken. martenj und Baudusau spielen und erklären wirklich gut.


----------



## Betschi (20. Dezember 2013)

Danke für den Tipp, ich werde dann mal alle auf Stufe 10 spielen. Warrior finde ich noch lustig, hab mir ein Rush-Deck zusammengebastelt, konnte sogar schon ein paarmal Gegner vor der 6 Runde töten

Edit: Laut heartstone-guide.net gibt es täglich wiederholbare Quests wie 40 Minions vernichten, stimmt das wirklich? So bekommant man relativ schnell viel Gold.


----------



## ACDSee (20. Dezember 2013)

Es gibt täglich eine Quest, diese kann man 1x tauschen (auf des "x" oben rechts klicken). 
- So sind 40-60 Gold am Tag durch Quests sicher.
- Alle 3 Siege gibt es 10 Gold. 

Also ist alle 2 Tage ein neues Kartenpaket oder alle 3 Tage eine Runde Arena immer drin.
Die Arena-Belohnung hängt auch von der Anzahl der Siege ab. Es gibt aber immer ein Kartenpack.

Gewinnst du 1x oder 2x, gibt es zum Pack noch eine Bonuspaket dazu (etwas Staub, etwas Gold oder eine Karte)
Ab 3 Siegen gibt es zwei Bonuspakete.


----------



## Betschi (20. Dezember 2013)

Warum gibts eigentlich Gold-Verisonen von bestimmten Karten? Bei Priest habe ich schon 4 bekommen, die kann ich aber nicht verkaufen?!


----------



## Placebo (20. Dezember 2013)

Du kannst nur Karten in Arkanen Staub umwandeln, die in Kartenpackungen erhältlich sind. Wenn du viele Goldene Karten einer bestimmten Klasse hast, wirst du mit deinem Level in dieser bestimmten Klasse wahrscheinlich sehr hoch sein. Bewege deinen Mauszeiger mal über die Erfahrungsleiste deines Helden, bevor du das nächste mal eine neue Partie anfängst. Einen zusätzlichen Effekt haben die Karten nicht, sie sehen nur schön aus.


----------



## DOcean (20. Dezember 2013)

Guides: Guide Übersicht zu Hearthstone

Karten Arten: Hearthstone: Einsteiger Guide – World of WarCraft – Die WoW Fanseite


----------



## Betschi (20. Dezember 2013)

Wenn jemand Lust hat, kann er mich mal adden: TrolBold#2157


----------



## Low (23. Dezember 2013)

Hat noch jemand einen hearthstone beta key?


----------



## Placebo (24. Dezember 2013)

Leider nicht aber melde dich doch einfach an. Wer das bis zum 07.01 macht, wir auf jeden Fall noch in die Closed Beta mit aufgenommen. Solltest du dich vor dem 16.12 schon registriert haben, schau in deinem Spam-Ordner nach 
Der ursprüngliche Open Beta Thermin kann übrigens leider nicht gehalten werden.


----------



## Low (24. Dezember 2013)

Okay werde ich machen


----------



## Betschi (31. Dezember 2013)

Hauptsache meine Gegner haben fast immer Legendaries in Arena, macht wirklich Spass Ich will auch mal


----------



## Bu11et (1. Januar 2014)

Ich hät noch nen Key zu vergeben.

PS: Frohes neues


----------



## ACDSee (1. Januar 2014)

Wenn du den key einfach übrig hast und nur sinnvoll loswerden willst, würde ich ihn gern nehmen und an einen guten Kumpel geben. Ich selbst bin versorgt.


----------



## Betschi (2. Januar 2014)

Ist es überhaupt möglich, in Arena gegen Mage oder Paladin zu gewinnen?


----------



## ACDSee (3. Januar 2014)

Ja klar. Die Klassen sind recht ausgeglichen. Es ist halt immer die Frage, was man auswählen kann und wie man spielt. Es ist halt knüppelhart. Damit einer gewinnen kann, muss halt einer verlieren.


----------



## Placebo (4. Januar 2014)

So, nach einigen (vielen) Spielen in Hearthstone präsentiere ich euch die Top-Five der nervigsten Spielertypen (nicht 100%ig erst gemeint, trifft es aber trotzdem ganz gut):

5. Die Bonze ohne Hirn: Du weißt, dass dein Gegner sehr große Mengen an Echtgeld investiert haben muss. Anstatt sich allerdings selbst ein Deck zu bauen, kopiert er aber lieber das auf Platz Eins von diversen Listen. Er hat einen fast unfairen Vorteil an guten Karten, dafür ist es umso schöner, am Ende doch noch zu Gewinnen... irgendwann einmal....

4. Der Rushdown-Ragequitter: Wenn du nach den ersten sechs Runden nicht tot bist, hast du noch genau zwei Runden, deinen Gegner zu besiegen. Danach verlässt er das Spiel.

3. Der Troll: ... muss nicht unbedingt immer Gewinnen. Wenn er es aber tut, dann wartet er in seiner finalen Runde bis zur letzten Sekunde, bevor er dich erledigt.

2. Die Schlaftablette: Ist wie der Troll, nur bei jedem Zug. Wer in Runde zwei über eine Minute braucht, um seine Heldenfähigkeit einzusetzen, sollte ernsthaft über seine mentalen Fähigkeiten nachdenken. Zum Glück gibt es in Hearthstone den Fenster-Modus.

1. Eine beliebige Kombination aus den Oberen


----------



## uka (6. Januar 2014)

Placebo schrieb:


> 2. Die Schlaftablette: Ist wie der Troll, nur bei jedem Zug. Wer in Runde zwei über eine Minute braucht, um seine Heldenfähigkeit einzusetzen, sollte ernsthaft über seine mentalen Fähigkeiten nachdenken. Zum Glück gibt es in Hearthstone den Fenster-Modus.


 
Das nervigste am ganzen Spiel - viel zu lange Zeit für Züge - mir persönlich fehlt da schon die Spannung wenn ich gefühlt 2 Stunden Zeit habe zum überlegen .


----------



## uka (9. Januar 2014)

Und wieder nur Typen als Gegner die ewig brauchen - hoffentlich ist das nachher einstellbar - so max. 20 Sekunden pro Zug ...


----------



## Placebo (10. Januar 2014)

uka schrieb:


> Und wieder nur Typen als Gegner die ewig brauchen - hoffentlich ist das nachher einstellbar - so max. 20 Sekunden pro Zug ...


 
Deshalb liest man PCGH während man Hearthstone zockt


----------



## SiQ (15. Januar 2014)

Placebo schrieb:


> Deshalb liest man PCGH während man Hearthstone zockt



Hahaha genau!
Ich denke es wird einen Timer von ca 60sec geben


----------



## AdmiralGoD (15. Januar 2014)

das spiel ist echt geil^^


----------



## AdmiralGoD (15. Januar 2014)

besser als ygopro aufjedenfall


----------



## Placebo (18. Januar 2014)

Gab es gerade eine neue Einladungs-Welle? Ich treffe aktuell auf sehr skurrile Gegner


----------



## DOcean (18. Januar 2014)

jap Große Freude! Hearthstone-Beta-Einladungen wurden verschickt! – World of WarCraft – Die WoW Fanseite


----------



## n3rd (19. Januar 2014)

Moin!

Vielen Dank für die Zusatzinformationen! Falls jmd Lust und Laune auf neue Freunde hat - "add me"  - Accountname: Lömö


Lg. n3rd


p.s.: @Placebo: In deiner Aufzählung der negativen Persönlichkeiten fehlt definitiv der "Lucker". Hatte bereits ein Paar Kameraden, die im Laufe des Spiels legendäre und epische
                      Karten um sich geworfen haben. 1-2 legendäre ist ja ok, aber 3-5?!*wtf?*


----------



## Placebo (19. Januar 2014)

Den Lucker habe ich eigentlich irgendwo zur Bonze dazugezählt aber ich weiß, was du meinst 
Beim Accountnamen musst du noch die Zahl dahinter dazuschreiben, meiner ist: Abysswalker#2104


----------



## n3rd (19. Januar 2014)

KK .)

Habe dich geaddet

Account: Lömö#2611


----------



## DOcean (22. Januar 2014)

die open Beta ist da: (jedenfalls in den USA)

Hearthstone: Die Open Beta ist gestartet! – World of WarCraft – Die WoW Fanseite


----------



## PF81 (22. Januar 2014)

Hätte ich auch wieder mal Lust zu spielen. Aber nach dem Neuaufsetzen des Systems lässt sich der Blizzard Launcher nicht mehr installieren. Vielleicht kommt die open Beta ja ohne den Launcher aus und es kann wieder installiert werden.


----------



## DOcean (23. Januar 2014)

nun auch hier bei uns als Open Beta: Hearthstone: Die europäische Open Beta ist gestartet! – World of WarCraft – Die WoW Fanseite

Download Client: https://eu.battle.net/account/download/?style=hearthstone&show=hearthstone


----------



## Placebo (25. Januar 2014)

DOcean schrieb:


> nun auch hier bei uns als Open Beta: Hearthstone: Die europäische Open Beta ist gestartet! – World of WarCraft – Die WoW Fanseite


... und seitdem dürfte ich kein einziges Deck getroffen haben, das keine legendären Karten in sich hatte* 

*sofern es kein kompletter Neuling war


----------



## 1000Foxi (1. Februar 2014)

Hab auch gestern angefangen, macht echt Spaß!


----------



## Sf-y (3. Februar 2014)

Teste es seit ca 1 1/2 Monaten  Macht eigentlich Spaß, obwohl ich kein Fan von solchen Games bin.
Einfacher Spielaufbau und nen gut gemischtes Deck an Karten macht das Spiel zu einem Sucht Faktor.


----------



## 1000Foxi (3. Februar 2014)

Spiele momentan fast ausschließlich die Schurkin, macht mir am meisten Spaß, auch wenn ich mit meinem Deck nicht gut bin.


----------



## ACDSee (3. Februar 2014)

Es lief heute ganz gut. 7 Siege in der Arena geholt, dafür 175 Gold bekommen, ein paar quests gemacht und dabei von nix auf Level 20 gespielt. Hab jetzt mit 400 Gold und 400 staub erstmals soetwas wie eine kleine Reserve, damit komm ich durch die Woche..


----------



## n3rd (5. Februar 2014)

Gz @ ACDSee

Das ist auf jeden Fall ein guter Run gewesen. Wie bereits erwähnt, bin ich nach paar mal Arena-Run fern davon geblieben,
da ich nur Ramsch als Random bekommen habe.


Lg.


----------



## ACDSee (5. Februar 2014)

Danke, habe gestern Abend/Nacht noch zwei Runden Arena gezockt.

1. Runde mit dem Paladin 9:3 gegangen. Persönlicher Rekord. Das Deck war aber auch krank. 
3*Argent Protector; 3*Consecration; 3*Truesilver Champion, dazu ganz brauchbare Restkarten.
- 270 Gold ; 1 Pack = 40 Dust




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2. Runde mit Mage 6:3. sespielt. Es war eher ein schwaches Deck mit wenigen 2- und 3-Drops, aber 3*Flamestrike + Antonidas. 
Ich wusste gleich, das es schwierig wird, lag dann aber schon 6:0 vorn und dachte mir, die 7 Siege sollten schon noch gehen, denkste!
Ich wurde dreimal in Folge zerlegt. Zweimal ziemlich klar, beim 3. Mal wars recht knapp.
- 90 Gold 70 Dust und ein Legendary im Kartenpack.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Persönliche Meinung zum Thema Arena:
Arena hat sehr sehr wenig mit Glück zu tun. In jedem Fall deutlich weniger als man zunächst denkt. Hier musst du bei der Kartenwahl entscheiden können, welche Karten wie einsetzbar sind, musst abschätzen, ob Taunt, Silence, Charge gerade gut ist. Du musst irgendwie Karten nachziehen können und musst die  Minions möglichst so wählen, dass diese eine gute Chance haben 2:1 abzutauschen. Gut sind auch Karten, die 2 Diener beschwören und dir so einen Kartenvorteil geben. Knifejuggler oder Commander geben dann 2*ihren Bonus. Tauscht ein 2 Mana mit einem 4 Mana Minion, hast du schon einen Tempovorteil oder auch -nachteil. Du musst leider wirklich alle Klasse und alle ihre Möglichkeiten auf jedem Turn kennen sowie dein Pulver in Form von Silence oder Kampfschreieffekten möglichst sinnvoll einsetzen, sonst gehst du einfach gnadenlos unter.

Das Kranke ist ja, dass dein Gegner auch kein festes Deck spielt, sondern exakt aus dem selben random Mist ein funktionierendes Deck bauen und dann auch spielen muss. Man sollte als Durchschnittsspieler also auf 3:3 rauskommen, wenn man das meiste richtig macht. Wenn du gleich auf gute Gegner triffst, geht es auch mal 1:3 aus. Das passiert mir leider auch öfter. Hast du dein Deck gut gewählt, spielst du gut und deine Gegner machen Fehler, dann sind auch 5 oder 6 und mehr Siege drin. Das Problem ist ja nur, dass man erstmal relativ viel spielen muss um halbwegs gut zu werden und mithalten zu können. Der Lernprozess war für mich bisher zumeist brutal und der Frust sitzt halt anfangs bei 1:3; 2:3; 0:3 oft schon sehr tief.

Irgendwann wurde es dann aber besser, ich fand Kombos oder lernte diese (oft schmerzhaft) durch meine Gegner. Und killte halt den unbesiegbaren 8/8er Taunt mit Peacekeeper + Kodo ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken. Es gibt viele und noch viel mehr Optionen, die ich am Anfang nie gesehen habe, jetzt aber häufiger nutze. 

Beispiele:
- Wild Pyromancer + Equality. Wenn dieser aber schon als 2-Drop abgetauscht wurde, fehlt er halt auf Turn 8 oder 9 und man denkt sich "Ich konnte ja gar nichts tun", das ist aber falsch, der Fehler liegt nur schon 6 oder 7 Turns zurück und wird als solcher gar nicht wahrgenommen.

Vielleicht können wir ja eine Sammlung erstellen, über was es sich nachzudenken lohnt:
- Frost  Nova + Doomsayer, killt fast immer das Board
- Equality + Mad Bomber 
- Defender of Argus +  Brewmaster für 2* +2/+2 
- Eigene Minions silencen,  wenn diese eingefroren sind.
- Mage kann die eigenen Monster angreifen (Worgen; Acolyte of Pain)
- Die Reihenfolge beachten (Als Warlock zuerst Karten ziehen, dann den Twilight Drake ausspielen)
- im Turn 6 gegen eine Mage nicht unbedingt 3 kleiner Minions ausspielen und in den Flamestrike laufen, besser ein Minion mit 5 Lebenspunkten.
- Platzierung der Karten beachten, insbesondere wegen Explosivschuss, Verrat, Kältekegel. Faerie Dragon sollte in die Mitte.
- Blessing of Wisdom geht auch auf generischen Minions.
- Der Silence vom Earthshock wirkt vor dem Schaden. Es tötet also zuverlässig  den Twilight Drake und ist gut gegen gegnerische Acolyte of Pain
- Gegen Priester: 4/3er und 3/2er Minion draußen. Wir wollen einen oder zwei Taunts mit dem Defender of Argus bauen. Bufft man nur den 3/2er auf 4/3, kann der Priest wenig tun.


----------



## Hänschen (7. Februar 2014)

Gibt's noch mehr Kartengames in dem Sinne ?

 Ich habe auf Steam zB. "Magic the Gathering" gesehen


----------



## ACDSee (7. Februar 2014)

Gibt sehr viele solche Games. Magic, Pokemon und Yu-Gi-Oh! sind die bekannteren.


Gestern und heute wieder Arena gespielt.

gestern Pala-Deck:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Deck ist wirklich gut gewesen, solange der Gegner keine Chance hat mehrere Monster auszuspielen. AOE-Schaden in Form von Weihe war nicht vorhanden.
In den drei verlorenen Spielen war dies m. E. dann auch ausschlaggegebend. In den gewonnenen Spielen brachte das Earlygamen den Sieg. Die Kombination Turn 1 Erlösung; Turn 2 Armaniberserker klappte des öfteren.
Auf Turn 3 konnte ich den wiederbelebten Berserker (dann 5/1) mehrmals sogar noch mit Coin + Segen der Könige buffen. Auch Schwert der Gerechtigkeit zusammen mit der Wichtelmeisterin erwies sich als sehr sehr stark.

Belohnung (7 Siege)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Heute Druiden-Deck:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das Deck sah auf den ersten Blick recht stark aus. Taunt, Silence, AOE-Damange, gute Manakurve, und nette Kombos, wie Buffs und Ansturm sowie +Zauberschaden.
Als Problem stellte sich heraus, dass es recht Zauberlastig ist. Dadurch hatte ich des öfteren zu wenige Diener auf dem Feld oder als Starthand 2 Buff-Zauber und ein 6 Mana-Diener, sodass ich es schwer hatte, überhaut Diener auszuspielen und später die Kontrolle über das Spielfeld zurück zu bekommen. Anfangs traf ich noch auf leichtere Gegner. Nach dem 4:0 verlor ich aber 2 Mal gegen Mages, die beide mit Gegenzauber, Polymorph und Flamestrike oder Feuerbällen das Board gut sauberhalten kommten. Gegen einen sehr gut spielenden Druiden war dann Schluss.

Belohnung (5 Siege)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So langsam kann ich mir durch Quests und Arena einen stetigen Fortschritt finanzieren.
Wenn ich hoffentlich bals noch ein paar mehr gute Karten habe, spiele ich ggf. in der nächsten Leddar verstärkt gewertete Spiele.


----------



## SaPass (8. Februar 2014)

Ab wie vielen Siegen lohnt es sich denn deiner Meinung nach, Arena zu spielen? Erzielt man überhaupt einen schnelleren Spielfortschritt durch die Arena?


----------



## ACDSee (8. Februar 2014)

Arena lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach immer. Du bekommst immer ein Kartenpaket. Rechnest du dass mit 100 Gold gegen, kostet der Arenazugang 50 Gold. Meistens bist du dann ab 3 siegen im Plus. Mit 5 siegen machst du immer plus.


----------



## SaPass (8. Februar 2014)

Dann werde ich auf jeden Fall mal Arena probieren. Gold für zwei Zugänge habe ich ja schonmal. Mal sehen, wie sehr ich auf die Nase fallen werde.


----------



## ACDSee (8. Februar 2014)

Such in jedem Fall vorher mal nach "Trumps Arena Tier List". Hilft bei der deckzusammenstellung ungemein.


----------



## n3rd (8. Februar 2014)

Scheinst ja richtig abzugehen! [add mich mal bei HS | paar Seiten zuvor gibt es mein nick+id]

Mir sind die von dir genanten Prinzipien bekannt, aber es ist wohl klar, dass man einfach in die 
Röhre guckt, wenn beim Start drei 7 Mana-Karten auf der Hand sind und die nächsten Züge 4+5
Mana-Karten gezogen werden und man spielt gegen Murlocdeck bzw. einfach fast-aggro-Deck.

Da Priester, Druiden u. Paladine kein vernünftiges AOE haben:
Auf jeden Fall 2 Wilde Pyromanten und gut ist


----------



## ACDSee (8. Februar 2014)

@ Nerd, du hast recht, wenn du den Start nicht hinbekommst, läufst du nur hinterher und hast es extrem schwer zu gewinnen. Aber auch in diesem Fall bist du selbst schuld, denn dann hast du eine schlechte Deckauswahl getroffen. Hast du 5-6 Diener gewählt, die 2 Mana kosten, passiert soetwas nicht. Mit 6 Dienern zu 2 Mana hast du 6/30 + 6/29 + 6/28 Chance, dass eine der drei Karten ein 2-Drop ist. 
Gesamt also: ~62% Chance auf 2-Drop und du kannst noch tauschen. 

Beim AOE-Schaden hab ich ebenfalls eine andere Meinung.
Druiden haben doch Swipe. Zusammen mit Spellpower für mich der beste AOE-Schaden überhaupt. Zudem Starfall.
Priester haben Holy Nova, Paladine Consecration. Gerade Paladine killen mit dem Wilden Pyromanten + Equality oder Weihe einfach garantiert das gesamte Board.
Ich würde eher sagen, dass Warrior keinen guten AOE-Schaden haben. Als Krieger hast du fast immer verloren, wenn dein Gegner 3 oder 4 Diener auf dem Feld hat. Brawl ist recht schwierig, da immer ein Monster übrig bleibt und zudem eine Epische Karte und daher in der Arena nur selten verfügbar.

Ich add dich mal. Wir können ja gern mal ne Runde zocken.


----------



## Betschi (9. Februar 2014)

Gestern hatte ich einen neuen persönlichen Rekord in Arena mit 7 wins. Hatte zuerst 6/0, bin dann aber drei mal auf Mages gestossen, zwei von denen hatten 5 Fireballs Den anderen konnte ich locker besiegen Zu guter letzt kam noch ein Warrior, der Ragnaros und Face Manipulator hatte, da war auch schnell Ende Gelände


----------



## n3rd (9. Februar 2014)

@Betschi

Es ist bei Arena alles random - Sprich: 

- Karten die du kriegst
- mögliche Strategien, die du spielen kannst (hängt oft eher von den Karten auf der Hand als im Deck ab)
- Gegner, die du kriegst
- Karten, die die Gegner Kriegen

Somit luck hoch 10


----------



## ACDSee (9. Februar 2014)

mal wieder eine lohnende Arenarunde mit dem Paladin (hab über 2 Tage gespielt).
9 Wins. Knifejuggler ist einfach zu stark.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Ausbeute ist auch sehr gut. 3*Blau, 1*Lila, Gold wieder raus, so lob ich mir das!

Das Deck war sehr sehr stark, da ich aufgrund der zehn 2-Mana-Minions immer früh die Boardkontrolle hatte.
Mit Knifejuggler in Turn 2 brannte nichts an, da der einfach fast alles was kam wegschoss. Terrorwolf oder Argentumbeschützer sorgten häufig dafür, dass ich gut Abtauschen konnte und so schnell die Gegner überrennen konnte. Kodo, Weihe und die Waffe sorgten für Kartenvorteil, da sie eigendlich immer mindesten 2 Karten des Gegners vernichteten.


----------



## Betschi (12. Februar 2014)

Oh man, wie es atm buggt. Da spiel ich Arena und bin am gewinnen gegen eine Pala, da flieg ich einfach ins Hauptmenü und kriege nen Loose


----------



## Placebo (24. Februar 2014)

Endlich auch die 9 10 Siege geschafft  Bei den letzten Spielen hat man echt gemerkt, dass die Gegner deutlich strategischer vorgegangen sind.


----------



## n3rd (18. März 2014)

Hi moin!

Wie läuft es bei euch im Heartstone - Universum? Bin mir sicher, dass euch bereits viele schräge Dinge zugestoßen sind.
Wollte mal etwas lustiges mit euch teilen, was mir letztens in einem Spiel passiert ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Guckt Euch die Runde an


----------



## ACDSee (18. März 2014)

Moin,

Wird jetzt der battlecry beim alarmobot mit ausgelöst? War vorher nicht so.


----------



## drebbin (18. März 2014)

Also ich bin begeistert von dem Spiel.
Bisher auch keine Probleme oder Abstürze...
Bin aber erst lvl 22, hab also noch viel vor mir


----------



## n3rd (18. März 2014)

@ACDSee: Kann ich leider nicht bestätigen, da ich Alarmbot noch nie benutzt habe.  Was ich aber weiß: Bei dem Mage, wenn eine Kreatur via Geheimnis "Spiegelbild" ins Spiel kommt, wird battlecry nicht aktiviert! 
@drebbin: lvl 22? Meinst du einen deiner Helden oder die Medaille? Zu den Problemen/Abstürzen kann ich leider nichts positives sagen.
Zu einem gibt es ja die nächtlichen Geister, die die Verbindung trennen (sehr Lustig wenn man in der Arena spielt = verloren) und zu 
anderem diverse Grafikbugs. Das "Übereinanderlegen" von Karten auf der Hand ist auch nicht nett, da du nur die Oberste ausspielen kannst.
Den "Fertig"-Button, der manchmal schlecht geschmiert ist und sich nicht betätigen lässt gibt es leider auch noch (wenn man sein Zug beenden möchte).

Und trotzdem macht das Spiel Lust und Laune! Kann aber nicht abwarten, wann neue Karten erscheinen.


----------



## ACDSee (18. März 2014)

Auf dem Screenshot läuft erst die 4. Runde. Das legt Alarm-o-bot nahe. Da die welpen herbeigerufen wurden, muss der effekt ja eingetreten sein. Ich wüsste sonst nicht, wie man in runde 4 zu einer 8-mana-kreatur kommt.


----------



## drebbin (18. März 2014)

Manakristall in verbindung it einem Monster was glaube die kosten für Kreaturen senken konnte, weiß leider nicht mehr wie das Vieh.


----------



## n3rd (18. März 2014)

Nene... das hatte nix Alarmbot zu tun.
Das geht wie folgt: 4 Mana + 1 Coin + 2 mal Anregen = 9 Mana  ... daher auch die Welpen.


----------



## drebbin (18. März 2014)

Naja wenn ich gegen Spieler spiele steigt doch nach 2 siegen dein level, dass meinte ich


----------



## n3rd (25. März 2014)

Zeig bitte einen Screenshot was du meinst? Habs iwi noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## Placebo (30. März 2014)

Langsam wirds lächerlich, Blizzard 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saalschlacht (30. März 2014)

Placebo schrieb:


> Langsam wirds lächerlich, Blizzard
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
In der Tat. Habe mich auch schon ein paar mal gefragt, ob Blizzard das ernst meint... Oo


----------



## n3rd (4. Mai 2014)

mich machen langsam diese blöden rushdecks von hunter und warlock fertig!


----------



## Pvt. Krabby (4. Mai 2014)

n3rd schrieb:


> mich machen langsam diese blöden rushdecks von hunter und warlock fertig!


 
gestern hatte ich 8 hunter in folge als gegner ...


----------



## target2804 (7. Mai 2014)

Spot it Down  Hunter Rush spielt jeder, klar. Gegen ne mage oder n druiden aber eher chancenlos


----------



## Pvt. Krabby (7. Mai 2014)

target2804 schrieb:


> Spot it Down  Hunter Rush spielt jeder, klar. Gegen ne mage oder n druiden aber eher chancenlos


 
mit einer guten starthand alles kein großes problem, auch als priester oder schamane (in meinem fall).


----------



## Placebo (11. Mai 2014)

Als Antwort auf die ganzen Rushdecks präsentiere ich euch: Trolluin, dessen einzige Funktion es ist, Spott-Kreaturen mit möglichst vielen HP aufs Feld zu bringen! Alleine seine mystische Aura hat bewirkt, dass ich bis jetzt keinem einzigen Deck der genannten Zielgruppe begegnet bin. Schade eigentlich...  (Die Anfänger taten mir manchmal fast leid, müsste mal wieder einen höheren Rang erspielen)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Laggy.NET (20. Mai 2014)

Das nenn ich mal Dominanz 

Ich fang langsam an, das Game sehr zu mögen. Wenn du als Mage 5 Kreaturen auf dem Feld hast und nochdazu 2 Sheeps und 2 Feuerbälle in der Hand.... ja, das hat schon was. 
Oder man trollt den Gegner als Krieger einfach mit 15 Schilden. 

Sehr kurzweilig und zugänglich, ohne komplexes Regelwerk und trotzdem vielfältig zu spielen. So lob ich mir das.


----------



## target2804 (20. Mai 2014)

Laggy.NET schrieb:


> Das nenn ich mal Dominanz   Ich fang langsam an, das Game sehr zu mögen. Wenn du als Mage 5 Kreaturen auf dem Feld hast und nochdazu 2 Sheeps und 2 Feuerbälle in der Hand.... ja, das hat schon was. Oder man trollt den Gegner als Krieger einfach mit 15 Schilden.   Sehr kurzweilig und zugänglich, ohne komplexes Regelwerk und trotzdem vielfältig zu spielen. So lob ich mir das.



Scheinbar hast du's nicht verstanden 😂


----------



## Laggy.NET (20. Mai 2014)

Was habe ich nicht verstanden?


----------



## target2804 (20. Mai 2014)

Man "trollt" den Gegner als Krieger mit 15 Schildern? 2x Polymorph & 2 Feuerbälle auf der Hand?

Scheint halt, als ob du manches nicht verstanden hast^^


----------



## Laggy.NET (21. Mai 2014)

Mir scheint so, als würdest du die Basics nicht verstanden haben, nicht ich.
Auch du würdest drauf reinfallen und deine guten Karten verschwenden, anstatt mit Dienern anzugreifen?

Öhm ja, wenn er die 4 Karten ausspielen würde, "nur" um die Schilde wegzubekommen, haben sie ihren Zweck voll und ganz erfüllt. Dass ist ja der Sinn und Zweck der Sache. Er hat erstens 4 Karten weniger auf der Hand, und 4 "wertvolle" Karten geopfert, mit denen er eigentlich locker das Spielfeld kontrollieren könnte und mir das Leben schwer macht. Und trotzdem habe ich noch immer volles leben. 

Genau das ist doch das Ziel. Den Gegner zwingen, alles auszuspielen, während man das gute Zeug erstmal so lange wie möglich auf der Hand hält und im richtigen Moment alles wegräumt. Im Besten fall steht dann der Gegner ohne Karten auf der Hand und ohne Kreaturen auf dem Feld da. Eine gute Hand mit vielen Karten ist sehr viel wichtiger, als das was man aufs Feld gespielt hat.

So ein simpler "troll" versuch provoziert genau das den Kartenvorteil. Und das ist nunmal das Wichtigste. Klar, funktioniert das nicht immer, und selten in dem Ausmaß, die 2 Mana sind meist wo anders besser investiert, trotzdem ist es eine ganz unterhaltsame Methode.

Nun, man kennt doch den Spruch "noch ein Ass im Ärmel haben".  Wenn man den gegner Zwingt, so ein "Ass" wie den Feuerball sinnlos zu verschwenden, hat man schon so gut wie gewonnen. Solche Karten können das gesamte Spiel drehen.


----------



## target2804 (21. Mai 2014)

Laggy.NET schrieb:


> Mir scheint so, als würdest du die Basics nicht verstanden haben, nicht ich.
> Auch du würdest drauf reinfallen und deine guten Karten verschwenden, anstatt mit Dienern anzugreifen?
> 
> Öhm ja, wenn er die 4 Karten ausspielen würde, "nur" um die Schilde wegzubekommen, haben sie ihren Zweck voll und ganz erfüllt. Dass ist ja der Sinn und Zweck der Sache. Er hat erstens 4 Karten weniger auf der Hand, und 4 "wertvolle" Karten geopfert, mit denen er eigentlich locker das Spielfeld kontrollieren könnte und mir das Leben schwer macht. Und trotzdem habe ich noch immer volles leben.
> ...


 
Kein Plan wie du mit 2 Schafen und 2 Feuerbällen alles wegräumen willst. Sind 16 Mana plus evt. 4 Für die Heldenfähigkeit, um das Schaf auch zu zerstören. Bis dahin bist du schon längst tot.
Da ich übrigens glaube, dass ich konstant höher in der Ladder spiele als du, würd ich den Mund nicht zu voll nehmen


----------



## n3rd (24. Mai 2014)

Ab und zu hat man auch etwas Glück beim öffnen eines Boosters!


----------



## Placebo (25. Juni 2014)

Zwei Packungen geöffnet, einmal Nozdormu und einmal einen goldenen Velen bekommen  Velen würde ich gerne entzaubern und gegen eine andere Karte eintauschen, weiß aber noch nicht genau, welche...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Spoiler



Sylvanas - gut aber in keinem Deck essentiell
Schwarzer Ritter - s.o.
Ragnaros - s.o.
Cairne - s.o.
Alextraza - würde mit zwei Decks sehr gut harmonieren, ist aber insgesamt nicht die stärkste Karte
Leeroy Jenkins - spiele kein Aggro, könnte trotzdem nützlich sein
Ysera - bin nicht ganz überzeugt von der Karte (im Vergleich zum Rest)
Tüftlermeister Oberfunks - vergesst es, war nicht ernst gemeint


----------



## target2804 (25. Juni 2014)

Falls du keinen Ragnaros oder alexztraza hast,
Bau dir diese. Oder leeeeeeroy Jenkins


----------



## Placebo (26. Juni 2014)

Habe mich für Alexstraza entschieden und es bis jetzt nicht bereut. Wichtig sind die Partien, in denen beide Spieler etwa gleich stark sind und Ragnaros kann weder 15 Schaden in einem Zug anrichten, noch mich aus der Gefahrenzone gegen Aggro-Decks holen. Eines meiner Decks gibt es übrigens hier, das andere ist mehr oder weniger ein unvollständiger Handlock.


----------



## target2804 (26. Juni 2014)

Auf welchem Rank bist du denn mit deinem warrior so?


----------



## Placebo (26. Juni 2014)

Rang 10. Das ist bei mir nur immer die magische Zahl, bei der ich irgendwie die irrationale Angst bekomme auf 25 abzurutschen, wenn ich weitermache 

Edit: wenn du mich hinzufügen willst: Abysswalker#2104


----------



## target2804 (26. Juni 2014)

Hab dich!
War letzte Saison mit meinem Warrior Deck auf 6 gewesen, diese saison leider wenig zeit zum spielen gehabt. von 9 auf 12 abgerutscht und nicht mehr hochspielen können....


----------



## Zakuma (27. Juni 2014)

Hallo, habe seit der closed beta Zugang zu hearthstone, aber bisher immer nur so mal ein wenig gespielt. 
Vor ein paar Tagen hat es mich einfach gepackt. 
Ich bringe gerade meine ganzen Klassen auf Stufe 10, damit ich die Karten schon mal besitze. 
Was wäre sonst noch als tips oder Decks für einen Anfänger zu empfehlen? 
Bin in der ladder auf Stufe 20 Spiele noch mit Standard Decks aber diese sind nicht besonders taktisch habe ich das Gefühl.


----------



## Placebo (27. Juni 2014)

target2804 schrieb:


> Hab dich!
> War letzte Saison mit meinem Warrior Deck auf 6 gewesen, diese saison leider wenig zeit zum spielen gehabt. von 9 auf 12 abgerutscht und nicht mehr hochspielen können....


 
Diese Saison geht bei mir auch nichts mehr, bin immerhin jetzt wieder von 12 zurück auf 10 



Zakuma schrieb:


> Hallo, habe seit der closed beta Zugang zu hearthstone, aber bisher immer nur so mal ein wenig gespielt.
> Vor ein paar Tagen hat es mich einfach gepackt.
> Ich bringe gerade meine ganzen Klassen auf Stufe 10, damit ich die Karten schon mal besitze.
> Was wäre sonst noch als tips oder Decks für einen Anfänger zu empfehlen?
> Bin in der ladder auf Stufe 20 Spiele noch mit Standard Decks aber diese sind nicht besonders taktisch habe ich das Gefühl.


 
Tipps: In der ersten Monatswoche wirst du auf richtig harte Gegner treffen, weil das Ranking (teilweise) zurückgesetzt wird.
Bloß keine Zauber dem Gegner ins Gesicht schleudern, außer du bist dir sicher, dass du gewinnst.
Wenn du willst, kannst du dir mal das ansehen.


----------



## target2804 (28. Juni 2014)

Zakuma schrieb:


> Hallo, habe seit der closed beta Zugang zu hearthstone, aber bisher immer nur so mal ein wenig gespielt.
> Vor ein paar Tagen hat es mich einfach gepackt.
> Ich bringe gerade meine ganzen Klassen auf Stufe 10, damit ich die Karten schon mal besitze.
> Was wäre sonst noch als tips oder Decks für einen Anfänger zu empfehlen?
> Bin in der ladder auf Stufe 20 Spiele noch mit Standard Decks aber diese sind nicht besonders taktisch habe ich das Gefühl.


 

schau dir auf hearthpwn.com mal ein paar decks an, kopier dir eins oder 2 und ersetze ggf. karten die du noch nicht hast mit welchen, die für dich sinn machen.
am besten ist es, mal einfach zu spielen um sich mit den generellen decks etwas besser zurecht zu finden. du wirst schnell merken, welche spells oder karten generell gut sind oder auch eben nicht.
ansonsten kann ich dir Trumps Decks empfehlen


----------



## ACDSee (28. Juni 2014)

Ich hatte Eben in der Arena eine Mage mit 6*Fireball gegen mich. So eine krasse Häufung hatte ich bisher noch nie gesehen.
Hab trotzdem gewonnen. Aber die Belohnung für 10 Siege fand ich etwas dürftig.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Immerhin, Ein goldener Wurm.


----------



## Mökkurkalfi_:D (28. Juni 2014)

Das mit den Belohnungen kenne ich nur zu gut. Und in den letzten ~50 Packs exakt 0 Legendaries gehabt...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Niederlage war übrigens gegen einen Rogue mit VanQueef sowie Leeroy+Shadowstep.


----------



## Zakuma (29. Juni 2014)

Habt ihr Tips für die Arena? Weil ist ja eigentlich random was man da so bekommt mein einziger Sieg bisher war ein geschenkter Sieg der Typ hat aufgegeben obwohl er nur noch hätte angreifen müssen um mich Platt zu machen


----------



## ACDSee (29. Juni 2014)

Arenatipps gibt es viele.

- Mach dich mit Value und Manakurve vertraut
- lerne alle Karten
- lerne alle Kombos
- Denke 2-3 Züge voraus, vorallem am Anfang

Tipps?
siehe hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...earthstone-heroes-warcraft-7.html#post6134226
Das mal lesen: Trump's Arena Tier List: Neutral Commons
Das auch: HsFans.de » Guides » Hearthstone Arena Guide – Tipps und Taktiken für Einsteiger
Welche Karte nehm ich denn?: ArenaValue - Hearthstone Card Value Calculator

Guten Streamern zugucken und lernen. Beispielsweise:
- Twitch
- Twitch
- Twitch

sonst: üben, üben, üben.

Edit:
Ach ja, was ich immer mache: Wenn ich mir ein Deck zusammengestellt habe: Screenshot machen und Deckliste freistellen/ausschneiden.
Ich zocke Hearthstone im Fenstermodus und lege die Deckliste immer als Fenster daneben. So weiß ich immer, welche Karten ich im Deck hab und kann gucken, was ich ggf. noch nachziehen kann oder was schon weg ist.
Wenn das Deck irgendwie ganz komisch ist und ich keine richtige Idee habe wie es läuft, bau ich es nach und teste es im Modus üben. Klingt umständlich, aber es hilft um das Deck kennenzulernen und ein Spielgefühl zu bekommen.


----------



## Zakuma (30. Juni 2014)

Vielen Dank acdsee hat mir schon mal sehr weiter geholfen! Werde es heute abend mal anwenden


----------



## target2804 (30. Juni 2014)

Ach ja: 40er Quests immer rerollen. Hat jetzt nix mit der Arena zu tun, aber ich halte das für wichtig


----------



## Zakuma (30. Juni 2014)

Was soll ich mit den quests machen?


----------



## ACDSee (30. Juni 2014)

Wenn Quests nur 40 Gold bringen, oben auf das X klicken. Dann bekommst du eine neue Quest zugewiesen. Das geht nur 1x am Tag, aber mit Glück bringt die neue Quest 60 Gold.


----------



## Zakuma (30. Juni 2014)

Ach so das wusste ich gar nicht danke sehr, kam gerade ranked auf Stufe 19 glaube höher schaffe ich auch diese season nicht ist ja letzter tag.


----------



## ACDSee (30. Juni 2014)

Mir macht ranked irgendwie keinen Spass. Hier versucht irgendwie jeder irgend ein gutes Deck möglichst zu kopieren. Daher spiele ich zumeist nur raked um Quests abzuschließen. Daher aktuell auch nur Platz 14 (meistens mit einem Priester-Deck). Ich finde den Arena-Modus viel interessanter und motivierender. Leider sind halt immer 150 Gold für eine Runde fällig. Ab 7 Siegen hat man zwar sein Gold wieder raus, aber nur leider schaffe ich die nicht immer (Ich muss besser werden).


----------



## target2804 (30. Juni 2014)

Hatte ich anfangs auch. Mittlerweile sinds aber echt immer 7 Siege. kommt mit der zeit.


----------



## 1000Foxi (30. Juni 2014)

Ich spiele momentan Hearthstone so nebenbei ein bisschen und verstehe das "besserwerdsystem" noch nicht so ganz. 
Ich meine, im Endeffekt kommt es ja nur drauf an, ob man gute Karten auf der Hand hat.


----------



## Zakuma (30. Juni 2014)

1000foxi das dachte ich anfangs auch aber Außerdem kommt es auch darauf an, was du aus deinen Karten machst und wie weit du die Schritte deines Gegners voraus siehst, ähnlich wie beim Schach. Es ist einfach ein langer lern Prozess, vieles geht einfach nur über Erfahrung das merkt man stark wenn man gegen gute Spieler spielt die können auch aus wenig viel Druck ausüben. 

Und zur Arena, faktisch hat man ja ohne Siege schon fast den Arena Eintritt drin, wenn man bedenkt das ein Paket 100 Gold Kosten dann bekommt man für ein Sieg schon Gold oder Staub dazu und ein Paket


----------



## 1000Foxi (30. Juni 2014)

Okay, also geht es viel um Kartenkenntnis und so weiter?


----------



## Zakuma (30. Juni 2014)

Ja man sollte in etwa wissen welche klasse mit wie viel mana zb sein board clear hat und so was.


----------



## ACDSee (30. Juni 2014)

Die Erkenntnis, wann welche Karte sinnvoll ist, die ist schwierig.

Ein unerfahrener Spieler motzt, wenn ihm in Runde 9 Ragnaros gegenübersteht und er nicht viel tun kann. Dass er in Turn 6 - 3 Runden früher - Polymorph+Ping gegen einen Yeti genutzt hat, den er auch  Fireballen hätte können, fällt ihm überhaupt nicht als Fehler auf. Das war dann zwar eine gute Karte, die ihm auch genutzt hat, nur leider war es trotzdem nicht optimal gespielt.

2. Beispiel: Ein unerfahrener Spieler stellt gegen eine Magierin in Turn 6 drei schwache Minions statt einem starken aufs Feld. In Turn 7 kommt der Flamestrike.

3. Beispiel: Ein Schurke spielt einen Goblinauktionator aus und verhüllt diesen (Stealth). Der unerfahrene Magier spielt gegen einen Diener doch keinen Flamestrike. 5 gegen 7 Mana ist doch ein scheiß Tausch. Er stellt einen Spott hin, soll er doch kommen. Er staunt Bauklötzer über die nun folgende Kartenziehorgie und ist wutentbrannt, dass der Schurke 5-7 Karten zieht, der Spott weg ist, er 20 Schaden einstecken musste und im nächsten Turn verliert (völlig OP, ich konnte gar nichts machen^^).


----------



## Zakuma (30. Juni 2014)

Schön beschrieben mit Beispielen! Gut ist es auch sich streams anzusehen und ggf selber zu Streamen und sich später ggf. Seine Fehler noch mal analysieren kann, dann fällt einem nämlich auf ah da hätte ich dieses und jenes besser machen können.


----------



## target2804 (30. Juni 2014)

Mir persönlich hat es schon geholfen, einfach mal 5 Sekunden länger über meinen Zug nachzudenken, bevor ich ihn mache.
Wie ACDSee schon sagte, können kleinigkeiten, die im Early oder Midgame falsch gemacht wurden, am Ende dann spielentscheidend sein.

Wichtig ist zu wissen, mit ungefähr welchen Karten/Spells man beim Gegner zu rechnen hat. Wenn der gegnerische Druide 2x Swipe verschwendet hat, knall ich ihm das Board voll, dass er seine eigentlichen finisher Karten zum clearen benutzen muss. Der Fehler ist, dass man zu oft Krampfhaft versucht, einzelne Minions zu töten, obwohl man die 4 Schaden die man bekommt auch mal nehmen kann, um dann einen turn später mit einer sinnvolleren Kombi das Blatt an sich zu reißen.

Manchmal gibts aber halt auch Situationen, wo man einfach Pech hat. Z.B. wenn du gegen einen Zoolock als Mage nach 20 gespielten Karten noch keinen Flamestrike hattest. Da gewinnst du einfach nicht.


Am Wichtigesten finde ich eigentlich, immer Boardcontrol zu haben. Also z.B. wenn du das Board eines gegners leerräumst, solltest du im besten Falle natürlich selbst noch was liegen haben.
Schon öfter musste mal einer seine gebufften Threants und einen Leeory dazu benutzen, mein Board aufzuräumen, dass er nicht instant stirbt, weil er davor mit Swipe einfach nur aufgeräumt hat und keinen Minion spielen konnte. Dann bin ich dran, spiele ihm wieder was aus und er steht vor demselben Problem.


----------



## Zakuma (30. Juni 2014)

Hat wer noch aktuell Verbindungsprobleme?


----------



## Mökkurkalfi_:D (30. Juni 2014)

Yo, Server ist ziemlich tot. ~52 Min Wartezeit. Ist fast wie bei League.


----------



## 1000Foxi (30. Juni 2014)

Bäm, ich bin nach 20 min reingekommen.


----------



## Zakuma (30. Juni 2014)

Bin schon lange im bnet nur EU Server von hearthstone sind tot

Spiele gerade auf dem US Server : http://www.twitch.tv/zakuma666 ^^ wenigstens bis zum Kartenrücken


----------



## Mökkurkalfi_:D (1. Juli 2014)

Seasonend hat den Server gefickt, sehr gut, Blizzard. Während des ersten Spiels meines Arenaruns, in dem ich einfach nur noch die restlichen 14 Lebenspunkte mit meinen Minions aufm Board aus dem Spackenmage rausprügeln musste. "You have lost your last arena game due to a disconnect." Danke, Blizzard, ihr habt's echt richtig drauf.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zakuma (1. Juli 2014)

Ging mir ähnlich es fing erst mit. Leichter Verzögerung an, dann hab ich meine Züge gemacht die wurden nicht mehr ausgespielt, aber irgendwie konnte der Gegner noch und dann verlor ich obwohl ich die ober Hand hatte.

Edit: habe heute mal per splashtop es ausprobiert auf meinem nexus 4 zum laufen zu bringen, es läuft super muss ich sagen besser als erwartet. Es ist ein wenig klein, neue Decks bauen würde ich so nicht, aber für ein paar ranked Games reicht es.


----------



## Mökkurkalfi_:D (1. Juli 2014)

Ähnliches ist bei mir passiert, Zakuma. War sehr ärgerlich, da das Deck eh ziemlich beschissen war und ich mit dem Sieg vermutlich immerhin 2-3 rausgeholt hätte. Stattdessen war's dann ein 1-3.

Allerdings hatte das Seasonend auch etwas Gutes an sich. Ich spiele jetzt beinahe ausschließlich gegen ehemalige Legendaries und die scheinen von Zoo und allgemein Aggrodecks nicht viel zu halten. So komm ich mit meinem Miracle Deck wesentlich schneller voran, von Rang 18 auf 14 mit geschätzt 75 % Winrate.


----------



## target2804 (2. Juli 2014)

Glaube kaum dass du auf rank 18-14 viele legend Player findest. Klar ist ab und an mal einer dabei, allerdings haben die schon krass Ahnung und gewinnen natürlich oft. Manche spielen direkt wieder und sind schneller wieder oben und die meisten werden höher eingereiht wenn sie mehrmals legend waren und spielen ja auch wenn du es tust, sodass du eig nicut auf solche triffst.


----------



## Mökkurkalfi_:D (2. Juli 2014)

Ich gehe mal schwer davon aus, dass Spieler, die den Legendary-Cardback haben, in einer früheren Saison Legendary waren. Und wenn ich gegen solche Leute dann auf Rang 16+ kurz nach dem Serverreset spiele, stehen die Chancen gut, dass die Saison, in der sie Legendary erreicht haben, diejenige Saison war, die kurz zuvor endete. Aber vielleicht habe ich mir das auch alles nur eingebildet; denn wie sollte ICH Dummdödel schon gegen Legendaries spielen, wenn DU das nicht tust. Du, der in jedem Onlinespiel die absolute Elite darstellt.  Ich war übrigens Rang 6. Hab gehört, du hast es sogar bis Rang 12 geschafft, Respekt. 
Um das nochmal klarzustellen, mein lieber Target. Mein letzter Post bezog sich auf den Zeitraum unmittelbar nach Abschluss meines letzten Arenaruns, ab ~0130. Ich bin mit Winstreak von 18 bis 16 hoch und habe von dort an beinahe nur noch gegen Spieler mit Legendary-Cardback gespielt. Verständlich, der neue Cardback ist ziemlich Grütze. So, hab dir schon wieder viel zu viel Aufmerksamkeit geschenkt, auch wenn's lustig war.

Achso, das MMR in HS reagiert, anders als bei League, auch unmittelbar auf Win/Lossstreaks. Nur so nebenbei erwähnt. <--- Irrelevant, da MMR nur innerhalb des Legendary-Ranks/Casual-Mode existiert, wie ich gerade herausfand, als ich noch einen Link raussuchen wollte. Das wäre übrigens folgender: http://hearthstone.gamepedia.com/Play_mode
Man beachte dabei besonders den Abschnitt "Season reset".


----------



## target2804 (2. Juli 2014)

Dass du das alles so sehr auf sich beziehst muss scheinbar daran liegen, dass dein Ego innerlich geplatzt ist. Wenn jemand einen legend cardback hat bedeutet das nicht, dass er diese Saison gerade legend geworden ist. Kann genauso gut den kartenrücken haben aus einer anderen Saison, ist dann nur Rank 5 geworden und spielt dann gegen dich.  Keine Ahnung was du dir daran so persönlich genommen hast, als ich behauptete, dass die Chance gegen legend Player zu spielen trotzdem sehr gering ist. Ich erwische vllt 2 unter Rank 8.   Schön dass du schon rank6 warst, ich diese Saison am Ende nur 10. mag vielleicht daran liegen dass ich kaum gespielt habe. Mein handlock, warrior und mage haben alle schon auf Rank 6 spiele gewonnen, da ich letzte Saison genau dort gelandet bin (vorletzte übrigens auch). Aber wenn wie gerade dabei sind: amüsant ist doch, dass du trotz rank6 auf 18 wieder in der neuen Saison einsteigst. Allzu viele Bonus Sterne scheinst du insgesamt noch nicht gesammelt zu haben. Also nimm deinen Mund nicht zu voll, bezieh nicht alles auf dich und werd nicht gleich so aufbrausend. Man meint grad dass du den lolli nicht bekommen hast.


----------



## Mökkurkalfi_:D (2. Juli 2014)

Legend Rank Spieler sind nach einem Season Reset auf Rang 16 mit 3 Sternen, Rang 6 Spieler auf Rang 18 mit ebenfalls 3 Sternen. Man kann nicht "so und so viele Bonussterne unabhängig vom Rang" sammeln. Hättest dir vielleicht mal die verlinkte Seite angucken sollen. 
Dass du unter der Saison nur gegen x Legends spielst ist klar, die sind da ja auch nicht unter Rang 10.


----------



## ACDSee (2. Juli 2014)

Vorschlag: Wozu gibt es den Duellmodus in Hearthstone. Testet doch einfach aus, wer das Spiel besser verstanden hat oder schließt halt ne Wette ab, wer am Ende der Saison besser ist.


Zum Thema: gibt es mal eine aktuelles Schurken-Deck, was Sinn macht? Momentan spielen ja alle die gleichen zwei Decks.


----------



## Mökkurkalfi_:D (2. Juli 2014)

Neben Miracle und Aggro? Hab mir mal 'nen Rush-Rogue à la Huntard gebaut, läuft auch ganz ordentlich, nur kommt der Build mit Taunts gar nicht klar. Sonst ist Forsens Miracle mmn der beste Rogue-Build.


----------



## ACDSee (2. Juli 2014)

Danke für den schnellen Tipp. 27/30 Karten hätte ich sogar. Mit Blutmagier Thalnos, Cleef und noch einmal Vorbereitung fehlen aber natürlich genau die teuersten Karten.
Also erstmal wieder mehr Arena spielen und Packs/Dust verdienen...

Wollte mich halt mal am Schurken versuchen, da er bisher unbeliebt und kaum beachtet immernoch auf Level 20 steht.


----------



## Mökkurkalfi_:D (2. Juli 2014)

Cleef und Thalnos sind, vor allem in mittleren Rängen, nicht essentiell. Habe die längste Zeit komplett ohne Legendaries gespielt und Cleef habe ich noch immer nicht. 2 Preps sind allerdings unumgänglich.
Als Ersatz für Cleef/Thalnos sind beispielsweise ein zweiter Farseer und ein Loot hoarder möglich. Oder auch einen Wild Pyro, wenn Aggrodecks Probleme machen. Kobold Geomancer halte ich diesbezüglich für vollkommen nutzlos.


----------



## Rizoma (2. Juli 2014)

suche 2 Leute um den Stammtisch Kartenrücken frei zu schalten


----------



## ACDSee (2. Juli 2014)

Dann nehm ich testweise mal einen Pyromancer und einen Fraser rein. Ich spiele ab und an Priest und bin ein Fan des Pyromancers


----------



## Rizoma (2. Juli 2014)

niemand Interesse?


----------



## Mökkurkalfi_:D (2. Juli 2014)

Oh, ich auch, Pyro hat in meiner einzigen 12 Wins Priest-Arena mehr als die Hälfte der Spiele solo gecarried. Triple Power word: Shield + double Mind vision OP. 

@Rizoma Ich bin mit dem Panda-Cardback ganz zufrieden, aber wenn du sonst keinen findest, würde ich mir heute Abend Zeit dafür nehmen.

Zu Mindvision:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rizoma (2. Juli 2014)

ok  da ich schon ne weile suche sag ich schon mal bis heute abend


----------



## ACDSee (2. Juli 2014)

Doch, schon. Ich bin aber derzeit nicht am heimischen PC. Warte mal etwas mehr als 7 Minuten auf eine Reaktion, ganz so stark frequentiert ist das Thema hier leider nicht und ich bin schon ü 30.


----------



## Rizoma (2. Juli 2014)

ich suche doch nicht nur hier im Forum auch schon den ganzen Tag über Evolve da hab ich zwar heute morgen 2 gefunden ab der der eine meinte  nach dem wir seine Kartenrücken auf NA geholt hatten offline zu gehen und die anderen beiden im Regen stehen zu lassen


----------



## target2804 (2. Juli 2014)

Jou sorry,
war der Meinung die Sterne stacken pro Saison. Trotzdem: so viele Legend Player erwischt man normalerweise nicht. Des Weiteren solltest du dein Mundwerk etwas zügeln, wenn du dich nicht in gehobenerem Deutsch ausdrücken kannst.


----------



## Mökkurkalfi_:D (2. Juli 2014)

Sicher. Vielleicht halten wir uns zukünftig beide etwas zurück, und vergraulen nicht wie in Post #97 dieses Freds die Schreiberlinge. 

Ich bin übrigens Goatlord#2299 auf EU, für Manmode-Games fast immer zu haben.


----------



## Zakuma (2. Juli 2014)

Muss man nicht irgendwie im selben Netzwerk sein für den Karten Rücken? Hole ihn mir voraussichtlich Sonntag in Köln da findet ein barstone statt


----------



## target2804 (3. Juli 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hier mal meine deckliste vom Warrior. Spiel ich aktuell am liebsten.


----------



## ACDSee (23. Juli 2014)

Das Add-on ist draußen 

Leider brachte der erste Flügel mir lediglich 3 Stunden Spielspass mit einem Abendbrot dazwischen. Normal sind die 3 Bosse sehr einfach, man merkt schnell, welche Fähigkeiten man braucht.
Klassenherausforderungen Schurke und Druide sind auch relativ leicht. 

Etwas länger gebraucht hab ich dann aber im heroischen Modus gegen die Spinne. Aggro hatte ich keine Chance, hab es dann aber mit nem ungewöhnlichen Magedeck nach einigen Anläufen geschafft. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Falls jedmand an der Decklist interessiert ist: Wild Pyromancer ein paar Spells und günstige Heilung sind ein guter Weg die Boardkontrolle zu bekommen. 
Man braucht nachher aber auch noch Schaden, damit man sich nicht "totzieht".




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einen neuen Kartenrücken hab ich nicht bekommen


----------



## target2804 (24. Juli 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit dem priest und dem Mind Control tech hat's auch sehr gut geklappt


----------



## SaPass (24. Juli 2014)

Welche Belohnung gibts eigentlich für das Besiegen der heroischen Bosse?


----------



## ACDSee (24. Juli 2014)

Aktuell nichts. Du bekommst irgendeinen Kartenrücken, wenn du alle Bosse des Add-Ons im heroischen Modus schlägst.


----------



## target2804 (30. Juli 2014)

Die Solo Herausforderungen fand ich bei diesem Wing zu einfach. 1st try durch damit mit einem Priester Deck.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ACDSee (30. Juli 2014)

Oh mann. Ich brauch Gold. Gestern zwar 11 Siege in der Arena geholt, gab aber trotzdem nur 205 Gold. So kommt man nie voran. Werd wohl mal 17,99 investieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## target2804 (30. Juli 2014)

Habs auch direkt gekauft. Das Gold geht schön in die Arena bzw Packs.


----------



## SaPass (31. Juli 2014)

ACDSee schrieb:


> Oh mann. Ich brauch Gold. Gestern zwar 11 Siege in der Arena geholt, gab aber trotzdem nur 205 Gold. So kommt man nie voran. Werd wohl mal 17,99 investieren.



Arena ist doch immer noch am effektivsten um voran zu kommen? Ich mache aktuell wieder nur die Dailys. Damit habe ich genug zu tun, auf viel mehr habe ich keine Lust. Bis ich die 700 Gold angespart habe, wird es noch etwas dauern.

Ich finde die Preise von Blizzard etwas unverschämt. 17,99 € für Naxx kommen mir recht viel vor. Und wenn man wirklich alle Karten im Spiel möchte, muss man weit mehr als 40 Kartenpacks für 45€ kaufen. Um alles freizuschalten (die goldenen Karten außen vor gelassen) gibt man mehr als für ein aktuelles Vollpreisspiel aus.


----------



## ACDSee (31. Juli 2014)

Wenn du halbwegs spielen kannst, kommst du mit der Arena am schnellsten an Karten (=Spielfortschritt). Für Gold trifft das nicht unbedingt zu. Um mit der Arena auch Gold zu verdienen, muss man konstant 7 Siege+  einfahren. Wenn du etwa 3/4 deiner Arena-Runs mit 7 oder mehr Siegen abschließt, stagniert das Gold in etwa. Ich binge eher nur 2/3 der Runs ins sichere Gold.

Packs hab ich ewig keine gekauft, Das ist mir zu teuer. Ich investiere leiber 150 Gold in die Arena und hab dafür ein sicheres Kartenpack + Extrabelohnung. So 4-6 Siege schaffe ich eigendlich immer. Hab ich brauchbar gezogen, sind es meist 7 oder 8 Siege, 9+ Siege sind eher selten. 

Ich spiele am Tag etwa 1-3 Runden Arena. Mit Quests komme ich vom Gold her über die Runden und sammle nebenbei gut Karten und Dust. Daher hab ich inzwischen eigendlich alle weißen und blauen Karten. Ein paar wenige epics und einige Legs fehlen mir aber noch. Auf Alexstrasza, Cairne, Tirion und Ysera spare ich zurzeit noch. Hat man die allermeisten Karten aber erstmal, geht das Sparen auf die Legs recht zügig. Ein Pack sind ja mindestens 40 Dust, meist gibt es noch Dust oder eine Karte als Arenabelohnung dazu, goldene Karten verwerte ich auch regelmäßig. Daher brauche ich zurzeit ca. 2-3 Wochen um 1.600 Dust für ein Leg anzusammeln.

Ranked hab ich nicht gezielt gespielt. Eher so nebenbei, wenn ich Quests für Klassen hatte, die ich in der Arena ungern spiele oder wenn mir mal wieder 10-20 Gold für die Arena gefehlt haben. Bin jetzt gegen Ende des Monats auf Rang 8, ohne mich groß anzustrengen. 

Am effektivsten sollte es wohl sein, mit einem Rushdeck (= wenig Zeit pro Spiel) nur unranked zu zocken und alle 3 Siege sichere 10 Gold mitzunehmen. Zusammen mit Quests sind 700 Gold in der Woche so nur eine Frage der investierten Spielzeit. Vielleicht mach ich das ja mal zur Abwechslung.


----------



## SaPass (31. Juli 2014)

Es kommt auch immer darauf an, wie viel Spielzeit man investieren möchte. Wirklich am effektivsten wird es wohl sein, alle drei Tage alle drei Quests gemeinsam zu machen, da man fast immer mindestens zwei gleichzeitig erledigen kann. Zwei Siege mit dem Hexenmeister haben mir dank 2 Quest 80 Gold heute gebracht. Das macht dann etwa alle zwei Tage ein Kartenpack.
Aber wie du schon sagtest, sobald man öfters spielt, wird wohl die Arena effektiver sein. Ich spiele dann gleich mal meine Arena weiter...da steht es aktuell 3:2. Mal sehen, wie es ausgeht.


----------



## ACDSee (31. Juli 2014)

Ach ja, Arena. Es stand 4:2 für mich, dann sowas:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



kommt vor^^


----------



## SaPass (31. Juli 2014)

Immerhin wurden 5 Siege daraus. Der beste meiner bisherigen 4 Arena-Runs.

Deathwing ist fies, damit rechnet man so rein garnicht. Die Karte war übrigens mein erstes Legendary, das ich bekommen hatte. Eigentlich ziemlich nutzlos. Habe mich aber noch nicht überwinden können, sie zu Staub zu machen.


----------



## ACDSee (31. Juli 2014)

5 Siege ist doch schonmal völlig Ok. Was mir anfangs stark geholfen hat war ArenaValue - Hearthstone Kartenwert Berechnung zumindest was die Deckauswahl angeht. Zu fast allen Karten gibts gute Kommentare von Trump (Hearthstone Profi), wann und in welchem Zusammenhang die Karte gut ist. Für ne schnelle Einschätzung ziemlich gut.

Hab gerade ein recht starkes Druidendeck am Start. Mal gucken wie weit es mich bringt.


----------



## Veriquitas (31. Juli 2014)

Was nicht schlecht ist wenn man mal Magic gespielt hat, das hilft auch. Ansonsten ist es am besten erstmal selber probieren, dadurch versteht man die Mechaniken ziemllich gut. Besser als wenn man irgendwas liest...


----------



## SaPass (31. Juli 2014)

Trump kenne ich und schaue ich ab und an. Mein Arena-Deck hatte ich mit Hilfe dieser Liste zusammengestellt. Immerhin hatte ich dieses mal keine Karte mehr im Deck, über die ich mich den ganzen Arena-Run hinweg geärgert habe. Wie es bei der Heilung der Ahnen der Fall war. Ich habe auch schon das eine oder andere von nem Bekannten gelernt, der sich recht gut mit dem Spiel auskennt.

@Veri: Magic habe ich nie gespielt.

@ACDSee: Ich werde mir die von dir gepostete Seite auf jeden Fall beim nächsten Run genauer ansehen. Aber erstmal wollen die fehlenden 5 Gold verdient werden. An der Arena versuche ich mich dann morgen Nachmittag mal und melde mich mal, wie es lief.


----------



## ACDSee (1. August 2014)

Ich bin in letzter Zeit vom Pech verfolgt. Bin gestern fast ausgetickt.

Ein wirklich gutes Deck zusammengestellt:
Druide: 3*Swipe, Ysera, 2*8/8er Taunt, auch sonst ganz passend. Starte mit Vorfreunde und gewinne das erste Game völlig locker.
2. Game verloren, Gegner hat gut gespielt, hatte guten Karten. Es war ein harter Kampf, in Ordnung.

Dann läuft es, bis zum 4-1... Router setzt aus, Battlenet ist überlastet, ich kann mich nicht mehr verbinden. 4-2. Dumm gelaufen, was solls. 
Logge mich nach >1h Pause wieder ein. Auf zumindest 7 Spiege sollte ich es mit dem Deck locker bringen können. Es geht gegen einen Priester, dass sollte machbar sein.

Bis Turn 4 macht er nichts außer heilen, ich freu mich. Er spielt dann "Gedankenspiele" und zieht von meinen 20 Minions ausgerechnet "Ysera". Auf Turn 4 
Danach gings rund. Turn 5 - Boardclaer mit -5 auf alle außer Ysera - danke! . Turn 8 oder 9 wars dann auch schon vorbei. Einen 4/12 kriegt man so früh im Game einfach nicht weg, nicht wenn der Priest immer schön heilt.

Dafür hab ich dann als Entschädigung "Antonidas" aus dem Kartenpack bekommen.


----------



## Mökkurkalfi_:D (1. August 2014)

Arena läuft meist nicht ganz so, wie man sich das nach Erstellen des Decks vorstellt. Hatte mal 'nen Mage (drafte eigentlich nie Mage in Arena, nur waren die anderen Klassen Hunter, welchen ich noch ein wenig mehr verabscheue, und Druid, den ich in der letzten Arena gespielt hatte) mit einem Frostbolt, einem Arcane Intellect und einmal Cone of cold, sonst keine Klassenkarten, keine Epics und als Legendary Illidan. Nicht mal 'nen Manawyrm. Nach dem ersten Spiel, einer Niederlage, nahm ich mir schon vor, nach dem nächsten verlorenen Spiel aufzuhören und das Deck in die Tonne zu treten. Bei 8-3 war's dann vorbei. 
Nach etwas längerer Pause spiel ich jetzt mal das Arenadeck, das ich mir zuletzt erstellte. Ein Warlock mit 4x Earthen Ring Farseer, 2x Soulfire sowie Leeroy und Jaraxxus. Ähem. Die einzige Niederlage bisher war gegen einen Mage mit 4x Fireball, 2x Flamestrike, 2x Arcane Intellect der dann auch noch Pyroblast topdeckte. Arena halt. Hätte das Spiel aber auch gewonnen, wenn mein eines Soulfire nicht mal wieder das andere rausgeschmissen hätte. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SaPass (1. August 2014)

Aktuell stehts bei mir 3:2. Mein Deck seht ihr unten. Ich habe zusätzlich noch einen Elfenbogenschützen und einen Champion von Sturmwind.

Von den ersten drei Spielen heute Nachmittag habe ich zwei deutlich verloren. Die beiden Spiele heute Abend habe ich gewonnen. Das eine Spiel dank zweier fleischfressender Guhle, die mittlerweile als 8:3 Kreaturen auf dem Feld lagen. Beide in einer Runde ausgespielt und erstmal zwei meiner Kreaturen gegen zwei gegnerische Kreaturen 1:1 getauscht, und schon hatten sie 6 Angriff. Der Gegner hat sie aus unerklärlichen Gründen leben lassen und lieber zwei seiner Minions in meinen Champion von Sturmwind gerannt. Danach hatte ich zweimal 8:3 auf dem Feld und er nichts mehr. Da war es dann gelaufen.
Das zweite gewonnene Spiel war gegen einen Hexenmeister. Da hat sich mal wieder gezeigt, das der Heldenfähigkeits-Button der Value-Button war. Er hatte keine Karten mehr, ich hatte noch 20 Leben und 10 Karten im Deck. Da hatte er kein Bock (und keine Chance) mehr und das Spiel verlassen. Da tut er mir fast leid, denn das muss eine sehr frustrierende Niederlage gewesen sein. Sylvanas lag übrigens in den 10 verbleibenden Karten meines Decks.

Edit: Und es ging dann am Ende 3:3 aus. Die beiden Lasst die Hunde los! vom Jäger habe ich noch überstanden. Und dank Sylvanas mir die Bordkontrolle erspielt. Dann kamen gleiche drei Fass! in einem Zug. Das wars dann auch.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rizoma (6. August 2014)

habe heute morgen die Naxx Karten vom Schamanen geholt und Reinkarnation ist richtig fies

Nerubisches Ei + Reinkarnation = eine 4/4´er + noch ein Ei wo wieder ein 4/4´er raus kommen kann und das für 4 Mana
für 4 Mana mehr die der Baron kostet kann man sich wenn man den Baraon vorher noch aufs Board legt einen weiteren 4/4´er bekommen 

Doch die Ultimative combo meiner Meinung nach Sylvanas Windläufer raus evtl hinter einem Spott wenn der gegner sie nicht killt oder dann selber erst starke Monsterkarten ausspielt in der nächsten Runde Baron raus und 2 Reinkarnation auf Sylvanas spielen und das komplette gegnerische board wird übernommen das is schlimmer als die beiden Gedanken kontrollen vom Priester


----------



## Placebo (8. August 2014)

Wusstet ihr, dass man mit Alextraza Baron Totenschwur über seine maximalen HP hinaus heilen kann? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ACDSee (8. August 2014)

Ja, auf der Karte steht ja auch einfach nur, dass das verbleibende Leben auf 15 gesetzt wird. Hätte mich daher eher geundert, wenn es nicht geht.
Ende 2013 gabs nen Patch, seitdem zählt der Battlecry-Effekt nicht mehr als Heilungseffekt. Ob man Bosse mit 7 Leben da schon im Kopf hatte glaube ich aber nicht.


----------



## Evio (24. August 2014)

ich hab das nicht gewusst


----------



## Placebo (26. September 2014)

Unnützes Wissen II: Wenn man mit dem verrückten Bomber den Gegner und gleichzeitig einen eigenen Zombiefraß vernichtet, gewinnt man trotzdem noch das Spiel. Die Heilanimation wird aber abgespielt, bevor das Bild des Gegners zerbricht. Was wäre die Arena ohne ein bisschen Spannung 

Edit: Könnte es etwas mit der Reihenfolge, wie die Bomben fliegen, zu tun haben?


----------



## 1000Foxi (1. Oktober 2014)

Endlich wieder neue Season, also low league für mich, die Leute bei ~20 geben immer so schön schnell auf, da gehen die Quests schneller.


----------



## ACDSee (29. Oktober 2014)

Nach einigen lustuigen Erlebnissen wird es mal wieder Zeit, das Thema hier wiederzubeleben.

(Unnützes) Wissen III:
Klaut man mit dem MindControl-Tec einen Knife Juggler, löst dieser aus, da es sich bei der Übernahme der Karte um einen Battle-Cry handelt.
Battle-Cry wird ausgelöst, während die Karte von der Hand gespielt wird. Es wird also erst der Knife Juggler geklaut und dann der MindControl-Tec auf das Board gelegt. 

(Unnützes) Wissen IV:
Todesröcheleffekte werden auch ausgelöst, wenn eine Karte vom Board auf eine volle Hand zurückgegeben wird. Da die Karte dabei vernichtet wird.
Also Schurke guckt man doof, wenn man einen Sylvanas Sap't und der eigene Auctioneer auf einmal beim Gegner liegt.


----------



## Placebo (8. November 2014)

Neue Karten kommen im Dezember! 120 Stück, Thema ist Goblins vs Gnomes. Der Beobachter-Modus wird auch endlich eingeführt.


----------



## 1000Foxi (8. November 2014)

Sehr sehr cool.


----------



## ACDSee (1. Dezember 2014)

Dinge die du so nicht erwartest:

Ich spiele Paladin gegen Krieger. Alles im Lot.

Turn 9:
Er hat nichts draußen, hat 16 Life und 8 Amor.
Ich habe 20 Life.

Ich spiele Rag und greife mit einem 1/1er an.
Er geht auf 15 Life ohne Armor. Ich denke mir... hmm alles ok.

Was kommt: Turn 10
-> Worgen
+ Zuchtmeister
+ Sturmangriff
+ Toben
= 11/5er Worgen mit Ansturm und Windzorn

Das wars. Ich bin immernoch platt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Placebo (7. Dezember 2014)

Das Deck habe ich auch einmal gespielt, teilweise in noch extremerer Form mit 2x Innere Wut. Ist leider nicht sehr verlässlich, macht aber Spaß


----------



## ACDSee (7. Dezember 2014)

Gestern machte Arena Spass. 12 Wins und Legendary im Pack!


----------



## SaPass (9. Dezember 2014)

Oh, kostenloses Arena-Ticket. Mal sehen was mir so an Noobs unter kommt (also jemand, der noch schlechter spielt als ich). Den ersten Sieg habe ich schon. Junge junge hatte der Spielfehler gemacht.


----------



## ACDSee (9. Dezember 2014)

go go go. Es ist nie so einfach wie am ersten Tag eines Add-Ons 12 Wins einzufahren.


----------



## SaPass (9. Dezember 2014)

Nach dem Abendessen gehts weiter. Mal sehen was geht. Aber ich habe kein Geld für ein zweites Ticket.

Edit: Mittlerweile steht es 2:0 in der Arena. Da hat mein Gegner (Druide) ernsthaft seinen Swipe auf einen meiner Diener gespielt, als ich noch 3 Leben hatte.Und zwei Runden später hat er das Spiel verloren.


----------



## ACDSee (9. Dezember 2014)

Dann warte doch noch eine Weile, heute Abend kommt GvG ja raus. Dann gibts auch die neuen Karten als Arenabelohnung und erstmal 3 Packs geschenkt.


----------



## Mökkurkalfi_:D (10. Dezember 2014)

Bei Blizzard arbeiten tatsächlich nur Einzeller. Nicht nur, dass der GvG-Release mal wieder 'ne Katastrophe war, nene, man bekommt jetzt bei 'nem abgeschlossenen Arenarun noch immer Classic-Packs. Was natürlich ein Bug ist, ein Blizzard bekannter noch dazu, wird aber nirgends erwähnt. Nunja, an einer Stelle schon, nämlich im offiziellen EU-Forum, welches scheinbar im US-Forum ist. Blizzard ist echt super, seit der Fusion mit Activision. 
Und es gibt tatsächlich noch Leute, die das Auftreten und die Probleme Blzzards verteidigen. Da hilft dann nur noch .


----------



## ACDSee (10. Dezember 2014)

Hmm... 

bei mir gabs ein neues Pack. Mein Plan, mir die Packs über die Arena zu besorgen ging mit der ersten Runde ganz gut auf.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mökkurkalfi_:D (11. Dezember 2014)

Sie haben's im Laufe des Tages gefixt. Weiß dennoch nicht, wie sich ein solcher Fehler einschleichen konnte, scheint mir sehr amateurhaft.
Naja, mein erster Arenarun nach dem Fix, 12-1 mit Palli, hat mich dann mit 2 Packs und 395 Gold entschädigt.

Und momentan habe ich ein recht mieses Warlock-deck, das allerdings eine der Kartencombos hat, auf die ich mich am meisten freute. Siehe Bilder. Pure valueee 

Edit: Die Combo ist noch wesentlich besser und spaßiger, als ich annahm. Eben passierte Folgendes: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Darauf folgte Harrison Jones into Instaconcede. Da hab ich wohl jemandem ganz schön den Abend versaut.


----------



## ACDSee (11. Dezember 2014)

Das Paladindeck ist ja sehr schön. Lass mich mal raten: die letzte Karte ist Black Knight gewesen?


----------



## Mökkurkalfi_:D (11. Dezember 2014)

Die letzte Karte war Sunwalker. Glücklicherweise hatte keiner meiner Gegner einen Bloodknight. Die 4 Argent Protector waren in vielen Spielen die abosluten MVPs, Azure Drake+Concecration hat auch einige Spiele gewonnen. 

Mages sind momentan total gaga. Unstable Portal ist einfach komplett broken. Habe nur wegen der einen Karte interessehalber eine Magearena gespielt, kein besonders guter Draft (2xPolymorph, 3xFlamestrike), dafür aber 1xUnstable Portal. Habe die Karte im ganzen 9-3 Run viermal spielen können und Toshley, Cairne, Antonidas sowie den Shaman Whirling Zap-o-matic bekommen. Brauche hier wohl keinem zu erklären, dass ein Turn 3 Cairne meist Game Over bedeutet. Für einen 4 Mana Antonidas gilt dasselbe. Hoffe wirklich, dass die Karte noch geändert wird, so, wie sie jetzt ist, ist es tatsächlich, wie Reynad sagte, eine "90% chance to instantly win the game, 10% chance to do nothing" für 2 Mana.
Habe das Spiel auf dem Bild übrigens, o Wunder, gewonnen. 3skilled5u



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DOcean (12. Dezember 2014)

Mökkurkalfi_:D schrieb:


> Bei Blizzard arbeiten tatsächlich nur Einzeller. Nicht nur, dass der GvG-Release mal wieder 'ne Katastrophe war, nene, man bekommt jetzt bei 'nem abgeschlossenen Arenarun noch immer Classic-Packs. Was natürlich ein Bug ist, ein Blizzard bekannter noch dazu, wird aber nirgends erwähnt. Nunja, an einer Stelle schon, nämlich im offiziellen EU-Forum, welches scheinbar im US-Forum ist. Blizzard ist echt super, seit der Fusion mit Activision.
> Und es gibt tatsächlich noch Leute, die das Auftreten und die Probleme Blzzards verteidigen. Da hilft dann nur noch .



Falsch ausgegebene Classic-Packs wurden ersetzt ? World of WarCraft ? Die WoW Fanseite

Da ist der Fix...


----------



## Mökkurkalfi_:D (12. Dezember 2014)

DOcean schrieb:


> Falsch ausgegebene Classic-Packs wurden ersetzt ? World of WarCraft ? Die WoW Fanseite
> 
> Da ist der Fix...



Was in einer solchen Situation das Mindeste ist, was man machen kann. Jeder Indie-Dev hätte derartige Unannehmlichkeiten doppelt und dreifach entschädigt. Blizzard muss das natürlich nicht, die werden selbst für diese Selbstverständlichkeit in den Himmel gelobt. Nur mal so nebenbei sei erwähnt, dass manch einer noch immer weder Naxxramas noch den Shop nutzen kann (das war jedenfalls der Stand der Dinge etwa eine Woche vor GvG-Release).


----------



## -Atlanter- (19. März 2015)

Es wundert mich irgendwie, dass dieser Thread seit 3 Monaten Tod ist. 

Ich spiele nun einfach seit etwa 2 Monaten Hearthstone schaffe in der Arena immer 2-3 Siege. Der 4. Sieg bleibt mir immer irgendwie verwehrt. Dazu muss man aber auch sagen, dass ich die meisten Niederlagen gegen Spieler einstecke die schon wesentlich länger Hearhtstone spielen oder einen Magier mit vielen Flamestrakes spielen. 
Trotzdem liebe ich Hearthstone, auch wenn es schöner wäre wenn ich etwas öfter als 2 mal die Woche Arena spielen könnte bzw. eigentlich 1 mal, da ich kaum ohne Klassikkarten auskommen werde.



> kein besonders guter Draft (2xPolymorph, 3xFlamestrike)


Darf man das wirklich als nicht besonders gut bezeichnen? Ich hatte schon 0 Flamestrakes


----------



## Placebo (19. März 2015)

> Es wundert mich irgendwie, dass dieser Thread seit 3 Monaten Tod ist.





Spoiler



Es gibt schon einige Kritikpunkte am Spiel, die den Spaß mindern. Am schlimmsten finde ich aber die Community, denn 99% scheinen die drei bis fünf gleichen Decks aus dem Internet zu kopieren und loszuspielen. Das macht das Spiel spätestens ab den mittleren Rängen extrem trocken und langweilig. Wäre nicht schlimm, wenn Blizzard etwas dagegen unternehmen würde (z.B. neues Ranking-System, deutlich mehr Karten), machen sie aber nicht.



3x Flammenstoß ist verdammt gut aber 3x Instabiles Portal zusätzlich wäre noch widerlicher 

Edit: Habe die letzten Tage mal wieder etwas gespielt und ca. die Hälfte aller verlorenen Spiele geht auf das Konto von Bugs (Zeit läuft ab, ohne dass der Spieler handeln kann). Freundschaftsduelle liefen übrigens so ab (wir saßen ca. 2m voneinander entfernt): 
"Warte noch kurz, komm nicht rein." 
"Ach nee, Wartezeit erhöht sich - versuchen wir's noch einmal in einer halben Stunde"
"Meine FPS schwanken irgendwo zwischen 30 und 0,5" - "Ja, meine auch"
"Du hast gerade Sneed's gespielt? Habe den Sound aus deinem Laptop gehört" - "Ja" - "Sehe ihn immer noch nicht bei mir" - "Er ist gerade auf meine Hand zurück und der Zug wurde beendet"

Ich war zwei Klicks davon entfernt, für dieses Spiel Geld auszugeben - es ist nur an PayPal gescheitert. Zum Glück!


----------



## _maxe (26. April 2015)

3-4 Wins, ich würde mich freuen mal zu gewinnen in der Arena 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das bild will er nicht so wirklich einfügen, zu sehen ist meine fatale Niederlage


----------



## Oozy (8. Juni 2015)

Könnt ihr mir irgendein gute Deck empfehlen, welches möglichst wenig Staub braucht und die DLCs nicht benötigt? Diese werden ja gebraucht, um die Karte herzustellen, falls ich das richtig aufgeschnappt habe.

Wenn ich jetzt eine bestimmte Karte aus einem DLC, z.B. Death'''s Bite - Hearthstone Cards haben möchte, benötige ich alle Flügel oder reicht einer?


----------



## SaPass (8. Juni 2015)

Du musst die Naxxramas-Flügel nacheinander kaufen (Gold/Geld) und spielen. Death's Bite gibt es meines Wissens nach in einem der letzten Flügel. Entweder du gibts die ca. 20 € aus oder du spielst ein paar Wochen, bis du die Karte hast. 

Günstige Decks kannst du dir hier ansehen: Decks - Hearthstone
Du wählst eine Klasse aus und wendest einfach einen zusätzlichen Filter an (Herstellungskosten = 0).


----------



## Oozy (8. Juni 2015)

SaPass schrieb:


> Du musst die Naxxramas-Flügel nacheinander kaufen (Gold/Geld) und spielen. Death's Bite gibt es meines Wissens nach in einem der letzten Flügel. Entweder du gibts die ca. 20 € aus oder du spielst ein paar Wochen, bis du die Karte hast.
> 
> Günstige Decks kannst du dir hier ansehen: Decks - Hearthstone
> Du wählst eine Klasse aus und wendest einfach einen zusätzlichen Filter an (Herstellungskosten = 0).



Danke für die Antwort. Hast du dir die beiden Flügel gekauft? Irgendwie will ich nicht für ein F2P-Spiel Geld ausgeben, auch wenn es grosse Vorteile hätte. Dann werde ich mir die Flügel wohl oder über erspielen müssen.


----------



## SaPass (8. Juni 2015)

Ich habe bisher drei Naxxramas-Flügel und ein Blackrock-Flügel erspielt. Ich spiele auch zugegebenermaßen wirklich wenig. Du kannst etwa damit rechnen, dass du mit den Dailys ca. 2 Wochen benötigst, um dir einen Flügel zu erspielen. Also dürftest du in etwa 4 Monaten alle Naxx-Karten und BRM-Karten haben, ohne bis dato ein Pack gekauft zu haben.

Wenn du gut in dem Spiel bist und etwas Glück hast, ist die Arena auch lukrativ. Der Einsatz ist 150 Gold, und ab 4 Siegen hast du den Einsatz wieder raus (ca. 50 Gold und ein Pack). Ab 7 Siegen gibt es dann mindestens 150 Gold und 1 Pack. Damit kann man sich recht gut Karten verdienen, aber ein Plus an Gold auf dauer zu machen ist sehr schwierig.


----------



## Placebo (18. Juni 2015)

Es hat noch niemand was zum Kartenchaos geschrieben? Probiert's aus! Meiner Meinung der beste Modus im Spiel


----------



## ACDSee (18. Juni 2015)

Nun ja, hab gestern 3 Spiele in diesem Modus gemacht. Einmalals Nefarian: easy win. 
2x als Ragnaros (1x loose 1x win)

Jeweils Nefarian's Heldenfähigkeit hat das Spiel entschieden. 2x Flamstrike für 0 bzw. 2 Mana ist echt OP.
Zieht man oder der Gegner keiner besonders starken Zauber und macht ergo nicht schnell genug Schaden, gewinnt der Ragnaros-Spieler langfristig die Oberhand.


Das Spielformat hat potential, bei mehr als 3-4 Partien wirds aber Langweilig. Gut, dass es jede Woche einen anderen Modus gibt.


----------



## SaPass (18. Juni 2015)

Nefarian hat da schon etwas von nem Face-Hunter. Wenn man den Gegner nicht schnell tot prügelt, gewinnt er die Oberhand auf lange Sicht. Aber es stimmt schon, es wird schnell langweilig.


----------



## Oozy (18. Juni 2015)

Ich habe leider noch keinen Helden, den ich verwenden könnte, da fehlen mir noch einige Spiele. 

Habt ihr Vorschläge für ein Deck mit dem Diener "Grimmiger Gast", welches möglichst wenig kostet? Momentan habe ich gerade mal 100 Staub zur Verfügung und habe auch sonst vor allem Basiskarten. Möchte diese Karte ausprobieren, da ich den ersten Teil des Schattenwindflügels mit 700 Gold gerade freigespielt habe.


----------



## ACDSee (19. Juni 2015)

Trump spielt zurzeit ein recht günstiges Deck mit der Karte...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oozy (20. Juni 2015)

ACDSee schrieb:


> Trump spielt zurzeit ein recht günstiges Deck mit der Karte...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich werde es mal versuchen, ob ich die Karten dafür bekommen kann. Danke dafür.


----------



## SaPass (21. Juni 2015)

Mir fehlen dazu nur noch 95 Gold. Dann kann ich den Naxx-Flügel freischalten, in dem ich Death's Bite bekomme. Also lasse ich mich mal Mitte der Woche überraschen, wie sich das Deck spielt. Ich vermute, da wird etwas Übung nötig sein.


----------



## Oozy (30. Juni 2015)

SaPass schrieb:


> Mir fehlen dazu nur noch 95 Gold. Dann kann ich den Naxx-Flügel freischalten, in dem ich Death's Bite bekomme. Also lasse ich mich mal Mitte der Woche überraschen, wie sich das Deck spielt. Ich vermute, da wird etwas Übung nötig sein.



Hast du das Deck inzwischen schon ausprobiert? Momentan habe ich 490 Gold, also noch etwas Geduld, bis ich mir den ersten Naxx-Flügel freischalten kann. Bin gespannt, wann ich mir dieses Trump Grim Patron Deck nachbauen kann. Eventuel werde ich es noch etwas abändern (müssen).


----------



## SaPass (30. Juni 2015)

Ich habe mir damit Rang 20 in dieser Saison erspielt. Ich dürfte damit dann erstmal 5/5 Spielen gewonnen haben.


----------



## Lyran (12. Juli 2015)

Moin, hab ganz frisch mit Hearthstone angefangen und suche einen Leitfaden zu den Grundlagen und verschiedenen Builds.. könnt ihr was empfehlen?


----------



## SaPass (13. Juli 2015)

Falls du der englischen Sprache mächtig bist, kannst du dir ja mal folgendes Video anschauen. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O4bquj3YpFA


----------



## Lyran (14. Juli 2015)

Bin ich, danke


----------



## PiratePerfection (17. Juli 2015)

Finde von den Karten her kann man sich am leichtesten Anfangs ein Face-Hunter Deck erstellen


----------



## SaPass (17. Juli 2015)

Wobei das nicht gerade die spannenste Spielweise ist. 

Ich hatte mir eben meinen wöchtenlichen Kartenchaos-Sieg erspielt. Ich habe quasi dauerhaft Top-Deck gespielt, da ich Nozdormu und Onyxia von Beginn an auf der Hand hatte. Eigentlich wollte ich schon aufgeben, als mein Todesfürst im gegnerischen Zug 5 ihm Robogenieur Thermadraht aufs Feld gebracht hatte... Aber der Effekt seines Ogertotschlägers hat ihn dann meine "Die Bestie" angreifen lassen. Dank den 9 Schaden hat er in Zug 8 das Spiel verloren.

Edit: Diese Kartenchaos-Woche gefällt mir mit Abstand am besten. Jede Runde ein anderes zufälliges Deck. Es ist immer wieder spannend zu sehen, welche Karten man so zieht.


----------



## HeinzNurgmann (20. Juli 2015)

der tavern brawl diese woche war echt nett, vor allem für einen f2p-noob wie mich, da man viele class-legendaries testen konnte


----------



## Madfurion (20. Juli 2015)

Ich spiel ihn auch nur 1-2 mal um das Pack zu bekommen. Ein Paar davon waren echt nur pures RNG Glück


----------



## SaPass (20. Juli 2015)

War schon nett die Legendarys auszuprobieren. Am Ende bin ich da mit einer Siegesquote von 80 % raus gegangen. Die meisten haben nur irgendwelchen Mist gespielt. Abgesehen davon fand ich es sehr interessant, welche Möglichkeiten und Synergien sich durch das Zufallssystem ergeben. In einem Construced-Deck hätte man das nie erlebt.


----------



## HeinzNurgmann (21. Juli 2015)

manchmal war die synergie echt hoch, aber in vielen fällen war es auch ziemlich grausam 
karten, die einen drachen oder mech zum aktivieren brauchen sind ja recht häufig und wenn man das nicht hatte, dann gg ^^


----------



## SaPass (25. Juli 2015)

Das aktuelle Kartenchaos find ich nicht so toll. Da gehts nur darum, wer die besten Legendarys hat...


----------



## ACDSee (25. Juli 2015)

Ich finds total geil. Mit den Legs stimmt aber. Wer schon lange spielt ist einfach krass im Vorteil. Mit dem Hunter macht das Laune.
Mein Deck:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Am liebsten spiele ich so gegen Priester. Ich liebe es, wenn jemand King Knisch mindcontrollt und damit in eine Freezing Trap läuft. Dann kostet der 11 Mana.
Noch geiler ist es, wenn die leute dann versuchen wollen mit der Coin auf 11 Mana zu kommen...

Am besten ist aber Turn 1 Alextrasa, Turn 2 Ragnaros. So schnell kann ein Spiel zuende sein.


----------



## SaPass (25. Juli 2015)

Alles das, was du mit 6 Mana aufwärts in der Liste hast, das habe ich nicht. Dann ist das doch irgendwie doof. Ich freue mich schon auf nächsten Mittwoch. Die random-Decks finde ich fairer.


----------



## Oozy (26. Juli 2015)

Mit was für Decks spielt ihr momentan so und welchen Rang habt ihr?


----------



## SaPass (26. Juli 2015)

Wie immer - Rang 20. Das reicht für den Kartenrücken. Mit dem Patron-Deck ist das schnell gemacht. Das ist ja erstaunlich günstig zusammengebaut, so wie ich feststellen musste. Legendarys sind da ja fast keine nötig.


----------



## oldsqlCrazy (26. Juli 2015)

SaPass schrieb:


> Wie immer - Rang 20. Das reicht für den Kartenrücken. Mit dem Patron-Deck ist das schnell gemacht. Das ist ja erstaunlich günstig zusammengebaut, so wie ich feststellen musste. Legendarys sind da ja fast keine nötig.



Nur Rang 20... Wozu spielste das Game eigtl?


----------



## Oozy (26. Juli 2015)

Könntet ihr mal euren HS-Nickname verraten? Ich muss jmd zusehen, der gewinnt, um ein Gratis Pack zu erhalten. Entweder ihr addet mich: Oozy#2406 oder ihr sendet mir euren Nickname+Nummer zu.


----------



## SaPass (27. Juli 2015)

Mein BattleTag ist SaPass#1225. Du kannst mich ja mal adden. Ich werde vermutlich Mittwochabend meine Dailys machen und eine Runde Kartenchaos spielen.


----------



## Oozy (27. Juli 2015)

Okay, habe dich hinzugefügt. Dann können wir ja auch mal gegeneinander spielen, sofern es mein Internet wieder zulässt, bzw wenn ich wieder zuhause bin.


----------



## SaPass (31. Juli 2015)

Ich habe gestern Abend eine längere Runde Kartenchaos gespielt. Ich hatte mich wirklich schon auf Vorkonstruierte Decks gefreut. Aber so richtig toll finde ich die Portale diese Woche nicht. Das Spiel wird dadurch einfach ziemlich langsam. Die fünf Siege für mein Daily haben ewig gedauert.
Dafür gab es aber ab und zu lustige Kombos auf die Hand. Nefarian hat mir erstmal Velens Chosen und Inner Fire beschert. Zusammen mit einem Windspeaker kann da eine Kreatur schonmal 20 Schaden in einer Runde raushauen. Aber da der Gegner noch ein Leben hatte, musste King Crush das ganze richten. Der kam aus dem nächsten Portal.


----------



## -Atlanter- (31. Juli 2015)

Momentan bin ich Rang 17. Schwankt aber zwischen Rang 18 und 16. Wenn du mich hinzufügen willst bin ich Atlanter 2783 im Battlenet.

Ein wenig ärgert es mich, dass ich erst dass ich benachteiligt bin weil ich erst im Februar diesen Jahres angefangen habe. Aber auch sonst bin ich nicht überragend, wie ich in der Arena feststelle wo es meistens 2-3 Siege werden. Unfair, dass ich gerade mal etwa 5 legendäre Karten, 3 davon aus den "Abenteuern", habe, während gefühlt jeder dritte Spieler Dr. Bumm hat, der zudem unzweifelhaft etwas overpowered ist. 
Trotzdem gefällt mir das Spiel, insbesondere das neue Kartenchaos. Btw. Ich finde den englischen Titel für Kartenchaos etwas unpassend gewählt. Tavern Brawl müsste wörtlich übersetzt eine Kneipenschlägerei sein, Jedoch wird im Gasthaus nach wie Karten gespielt und nicht gekämpft.

Was haltet ihr von dem neuen Addon? Karten - Kartensets - Hearthstone. Es sind ja schon einige Karten bekannt.

Ich staune immer wieder über die Massen an Geld die man für Hearthstone ausgeben könnte. 45€ für die beiden "Abenteuer". 45€ für einen Kartenrücken (und Karten), 27€ für 3 alternative Avatare/Stimmen, größere dreistellige Beträge für Karten wenn man wirklich viele legändere und epische Karten haben möchte.


----------



## Placebo (2. August 2015)

-Atlanter- schrieb:


> Ein wenig ärgert es mich, dass ich erst dass ich benachteiligt bin weil ich erst im Februar diesen Jahres angefangen habe. Aber auch sonst bin ich nicht überragend, wie ich in der Arena feststelle wo es meistens 2-3 Siege werden. Unfair, dass ich gerade mal etwa 5 legendäre Karten, 3 davon aus den "Abenteuern", habe, während gefühlt jeder dritte Spieler Dr. Bumm hat, der zudem unzweifelhaft etwas overpowered ist.


Das mit den Arenasiegen wird sich noch bessern, beim Rest würde ich mir nicht so viele Hoffnungen machen. Spiele Free2Play seit der closed Beta und selbst wenn du an dem Punkt bist, an dem du es auf Legend schaffen kannst, wirst du wahrscheinlich vorher aus Langeweile aufgeben (ging jedenfalls mir so). Ist natürlich blöd für Neulinge, dann gegen Leute mit deutlich besseren Karten auf Rang 20 zu spielen, aber Blizzard will ja anscheinend kein anderes System verwenden. Für mich gibt es jedenfalls selbst an guten Tagen keinen Grund, über Rang 15-10 hinauszuklettern, selbst wenn ich es höher schaffen könnte. Und am Anfang der Saison bin ich wieder bei Rang 20 oder sogar darunter, wie jeden Monat.


----------



## SaPass (2. August 2015)

Bei der Arena geht es letzten Endes um Können. Sowohl bei der Zusammenstellung des Decks, auch als beim Spielen. Natürlich gehört da auch immer etwas Glück dazu, aber dein Können ist dort wichtiger. Während du bei Ranked hingegen gegen schlechtere Spieler verlierst, weil sie einfach die besseren Karten haben.

Wenn ich mir die bekannteren Streamer anschaue, dann gehen die aus der Arena selten unter fünf Siegen raus. Die meisten machen ein Gold-Plus mit Arena und Dailys.


----------



## Placebo (2. August 2015)

Der Gegner muss ja nicht einmal die besseren Karten haben, sondern sich nur einfach die neueste Version seines Decks aus dem Internet kopiert haben, damit er 2% bessere Chancen hat


----------



## SaPass (2. August 2015)

Die neuste Version bedeutet in dem Fall ja nicht immer die beste Version. Die eine einzige Version eines Decks existiert ja zumeist nicht. Ein paar Karten können ja immer ausgetauscht werden, wodurch sich das Deck dann besser für bestimmte Situationen eignet.


----------



## Placebo (2. August 2015)

Das meinte ich gar nicht so wirklich. Ich verstehe es nur bis heute nicht wie man sonderlich viel Spaß mit Netdecking haben kann und das ist eigentlich auch mein einziger richtiger Kritikpunkt am gesamten Spiel.



Spoiler



Ich habe nichts gegen Spieler, die Aggro spielen wollen; ich habe nichts gegen RNG in Hearthstone (und wenn wir ehrlich sind, MTG oder Spellweaver haben auch nicht viel weniger, nur eben in anderen Bereichen); ich habe nichts gegen Powercreep oder die Pay2Win-Mechanik in Kartenspielen; ich habe nicht einmal etwas gegen Spieler, die jeden meiner Züge mit einer sarkastischen Emote kommentieren. Aber sich ein Deck aus dem Netz ziehen und damit Spielen wollen? Für mich ist das einfach unterste Schublade.


----------



## HeinzNurgmann (3. August 2015)

naja, es gibt halt viele, die nur spielen wollen und sich eher weniger gedanken über taktik machen. Ich lass mich zumindest auch inspirieren Netdecking ist für mich in ordnung, solange genug abwechslung bleibt.
Ich finde eher alle punkte, die du im spoiler aufgezählt hast, extrem nervig.


----------



## Placebo (3. August 2015)

Mal angenommen, in der Grand Tournament-Erweiterung gibt es eine Karte, die eine viel zu starke Combo zulässt. Wenn du nun gegen 1000 Spieler mit deinem eigenen Deck spielst, und es kein Netdecking geben würde, und rein hypothetisch 50 Spieler das Potential erkannt haben, verlierst du deswegen 45 mal. Das wird dir wahrscheinlich nicht einmal auffallen. Mit Netdecking verlierst du 600 mal, obwohl nur 50 den Sieg wirklich verdient hätten. In den Foren schreit dann der Rest nach einen Nerf. Zurecht? Eigentlich nicht, die Combo hat doch kaum einer selbst herausgefunden?

Das Problem ist, dass es immer ein populäres Deck geben wird und die Spieler sich deswegen immer beschweren werden. Deshalb wäre ich für Gegenmaßnahmen gegen eines der TCG Grundprobleme, denn zu starke Karten wie 4 Mana Leeroy, Dr. Bumm oder Grimmiger Gast sind eigentlich gar nicht so schlimm. Die Masse ist es.


----------



## HeinzNurgmann (3. August 2015)

ich weiß nicht, ob du ein f2p-spieler bist, aber ich bin es, und mich nervt sowas extrem.
Vor allem weil ich von 600 Spielen dann 400 verliere, da ich schlechtere karten habe und nicht, weil ich der schlechtere spieler bin.

Und wenn eine Combo zu stark ist, dann soll sie gefälligst generft werden, sonst macht es keinen spaß dagegen zu spielen und über kurz oder lang wissen alle, dass das op ist, auch weil sie dagegen gespielt haben und nicht weil sie es im netz gelesen haben.


----------



## IluBabe (3. August 2015)

HeinzNurgmann schrieb:


> ich weiß nicht, ob du ein f2p-spieler bist, aber ich bin es, und mich nervt sowas extrem.
> Vor allem weil ich von 600 Spielen dann 400 verliere, da ich schlechtere karten habe und nicht, weil ich der schlechtere spieler bin.
> 
> Und wenn eine Combo zu stark ist, dann soll sie gefälligst generft werden, sonst macht es keinen spaß dagegen zu spielen und über kurz oder lang wissen alle, dass das op ist, auch weil sie dagegen gespielt haben und nicht weil sie es im netz gelesen haben.


Als F2P Spieler Ladder zu spielen und sich über Combos zu beschweren ist aber nicht so prall. Geh halt auf Arena, da sind die Chancen 50:50 over all ein starkes Deck zu bekommen oder ein Schwaches und dafür verantwortlich bist du allein, weil du nicht aus allem auswählen kannst sondern nur aus dem was die Random geboten wird, so wie allen anderen auch. Wer Ladder spielen will, der muss so oder so die stärksten Combos im Deck haben, sonst geht er statistisch unter.


----------



## SaPass (3. August 2015)

Placebo schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, dass es immer ein populäres Deck geben wird und die Spieler sich deswegen immer beschweren werden. Deshalb wäre ich für Gegenmaßnahmen gegen eines der TCG Grundprobleme, denn zu starke Karten wie 4 Mana Leeroy, Dr. Bumm oder Grimmiger Gast sind eigentlich gar nicht so schlimm. Die Masse ist es.


Leeroy kostet mittlerweile ja 5 Mana, der wurde generft.
Dr. Bumm ist OP, das ist richitg.
Den Grimmigen Gast finde ich nicht OP. Sie ist lediglich in einem Kriegerdeck zu gebrauchen. Ein Deck, das speziell um diese Karte herum konstruiert wurde. Und ohne die Kriegshymnenanführerin kommt mit mit dem Grimmigen Gast auch nicht weit. Und gegen Minions mit mehr als drei oder mehr Angriff bekommt derGrimmige Gast auch Probleme. Hellfire und Flamestrike lösen das Problem auch. Wenn da etwas genervt werden sollte, dann sollte man darüber nachdenken, ob die Kriegshymnenanführerin eventuell nicht besser nur zwei Leben statt drei hat. Dann ist sie nach der zweiten AOE-Runde vom Feld.


----------



## HeinzNurgmann (3. August 2015)

IluBabe schrieb:


> Als F2P Spieler Ladder zu spielen und sich über Combos zu beschweren ist aber nicht so prall.


Zwei Sachen: Nicht nur Combos, gute Karten im allgemeinen
Und momentan spare ich auf den vorletzten flügel naxxramas und da kann ich halt nicht gold für arena ausgeben. desweiteren bekommt man ja nur noch gvg-packs in der arena, was für nen ganz neuen frischling auch nicht toll ist.

Zu patrons: wenn sie den warsong so ändern würden, dass nur karten mit 3 attack oder weniger auch charge behalten, wäre es in ordnung. aber momentan nerven diese 9001 Schaden nur aus der Gegnerhand ziemlich. da gibt es 0 counterplay, und wenn du minions hast, wird es nur schlimmer


----------



## Placebo (3. August 2015)

HeinzNurgmann schrieb:


> ich weiß nicht, ob du ein f2p-spieler bist, aber ich bin es, und mich nervt sowas extrem.


Ja, ich bin Free2Play-Spieler, seit der Closed Beta.


HeinzNurgmann schrieb:


> Und wenn eine Combo zu stark ist, dann soll sie gefälligst generft werden, sonst macht es keinen spaß dagegen zu spielen und über kurz oder lang wissen alle, dass das op ist, auch weil sie dagegen gespielt haben und nicht weil sie es im netz gelesen haben.


Das Netz kannst du sowieso nicht aufhalten. Wenn, dann musst du im Spiel selbst was drehen, z.b. dass du pro Sieg um so schneller aufsteigst, je weniger Personen das gleiche Deck spielen (nur die erste Idee, die mir gerade in den Sinn kommt, gibt bestimmt bessere).


SaPass schrieb:


> Leeroy kostet mittlerweile ja 5 Mana, der wurde generft.


Deshalb habe ich es extra dazu geschrieben 


SaPass schrieb:


> Dr. Bumm ist OP, das ist richitg.


Dass Karten einen Nerf brauchen, die alleine und in jedem Deck stark sind, sehe ich ein. Darum ging es mir aber gar nicht, sondern eher um die Idee, die klassischen Regeln eines TCG zu brechen, damit solche Fälle schon gar nicht erst so häufig auftauchen.


HeinzNurgmann schrieb:


> Zu patrons: wenn sie den warsong so ändern würden, dass nur karten mit 3 attack oder weniger auch charge behalten, wäre es in ordnung. aber momentan nerven diese 9001 Schaden nur aus der Gegnerhand ziemlich. da gibt es 0 counterplay, und wenn du minions hast, wird es nur schlimmer


Du musst eben realisieren, wann es Zeit ist, z.B. Loatheb zu spielen. Der Verzögert die Combo eine Runde und du hast Zeit den Gegner zu vernichten. Auch Säurehaltiger Schleim hilft. Selbst die besten Spieler gewinnen nur zwei von drei Spielen (laut TheKamsh, 9 mal Legend).


----------



## Oozy (3. August 2015)

Nur muss man aber auch sagen, dass die Kombination vom Grim Patron und die dazugehörigen Karten ja auch einiges an Mana kostet, was eher in Richung Mid-Lategame gehört. Aber oft spielt der Patron Gegner den Emperor und kann mindestens eine Runde früher mit der Kombo beginnen.

Mit meinem kürzlich erstellten Midrange Hunter (ohne AoE) habe ich allerdings schlecht ausgesehen, da schon der Mulligan schlecht war und ich keine grossen Abwehrchancen hatte.


----------



## Ruptet (3. August 2015)

Für mich sind die größten Spaßbremsen ebenfalls diese, die versuchen ein funktionierendes Deck 1 zu 1 zu kopieren.

Da waren meine Yugioh Zeiten ne Revolution dagegen....da war das Netz ja noch nicht so präsent wie Heute.
Jedes Duell war anders, jeder hatte ein individuelles Deck, jeder seine eigene Taktik - ist natürlich auch hier möglich, tut nur keiner, jeder will ja das beste.

Heute sieht die Situation aus *Cooler Gamer öffnet das Internet und tippt ein "was ist die bestes Hearthstone Klasse" - gefolgt von "was ist das beste Deck für diese Klasse"


----------



## IluBabe (3. August 2015)

indeed.


----------



## HeinzNurgmann (3. August 2015)

ich persönlich baue auch gerne meine eigenen decks, leider bin ich ziemlich eingeschränkt, was die karten angeht, würde gerne z.b. mal einen hobgoblin-control-warrior machen (ich weiß, das klingt bescheuert  ), habe aber weder hobgoblins, noch ein viertel der legendaries, die man dafür braucht 

da googelt man halt schnell mal "best decks for beginners", weil man ansonsten auch nur verliert


----------



## IluBabe (3. August 2015)

Ladder spielen als Beginner ist halt unsinn. Arena macht eh mehr Spass. - Um eherlich zu sein ich Spiel das Spiel quasi gar nicht sondern schau nebei auf Twich Streams an, das ist zum Teil interessant, wie einige ihre Decks dann in der Arena aufbauen wie sie sie zum Einsatz bringen und so weiter.


----------



## Ruptet (4. August 2015)

Was soll man denn sonst tun als Ladder spielen ? Irgendwo muss das Gold für die Arena ja auch herkommen.

Abgesehen davon bin ich auch großer Arena Fan, macht einfach viel mehr Spaß und man hat es selbst in der Hand. Das neue Kartenchaos find auch sehr nett gemacht, kommt Abwechslung rein und man hat meist die gleichen Chancen, weil man kein eigenes Deck braucht.


----------



## -Atlanter- (9. August 2015)

Placebo schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit den Arenasiegen wird sich noch bessern, beim Rest würde ich mir nicht so viele Hoffnungen machen.


Eigentlich hat es sich schon gebessert. In den letzten 14 Tagen habe ich gleich 3 mal mehr als 3 Siege geschafft, was mich unheimlich froh macht. Da ich auch schon 2100 Gold in Naxxramax/Schwarzfels investiert habe spiele ich die Arena oft nur 1 statt 2 Mal die Woche. Außerdem führe ich eine Statistik über meine Arenaläufe, auch um zu sehen wie sich die Klassen schlagen:


Spoiler



0/3 (Schamane)
2/3 (???, Priester)
3/3 (Sieg, Sieg, Sieg, Niederlage, Niederlage, Niederlage, Druide)
1/3 (Niederlage Niederlage, Sieg, Niederlage, Schurke)
3/3 (Niederlage, Sieg, Niederlage, Sieg, Sieg, Niederlage, Druide)
2/3 (Sieg, Sieg, Niederlage, Niederlage, Niederlage, Magier)
2/3 (Sieg, Niederlage, Sieg, Niederlage, Niederlage, Paladin)
3/3 (Sieg, Sieg, Niederlage, Sieg, Niederlage, Niederlage, Priester)
3/3 (Sieg, Niederlage, Sieg, Sieg, Niederlage, Niederlage, Magierin)
3/3 (Sieg, Niederlage, Sieg, Sieg, Niederlage, Niederlage, Druide)
3/3 (Niederlage, Sieg, Sieg, Sieg, Niederlage, Niederlage, Magierin)
2/3 (???, Priester)
2/3 (???, Magierin)
3/3 (Sieg, Sieg, Sieg, Niederlage, Niederlage, Niederlage, Druide)
3/3 (Niederlage, Sieg, Niederlage, Sieg, Sieg, Niederlage, Magierin)
3/3 (Niederlage, Sieg, Sieg, Niederlage, Sieg, Niederlage, Magierin)
7/3 (Sieg, Sieg, Niederlage, Sieg, Sieg, Sieg, Sieg, Niederlage, Sieg, Niederlage, Druide)
-/- (1,5 Monate Pause)
5/3 (Niederlage, Niederlage, Sieg, Sieg, Sieg, Sieg, sieg, Niederlage, Druide)
2/3 (Niederlage, Sieg, Niederlage Sieg, Niederlage, Paladin)
7/3 (Niederlage, Niederlage, Sieg, Sieg, Sieg, Sieg, Sieg, Sieg, Sieg, Niederlage, Magierin)
4/3 (Sieg, Niederlage, Sieg, Sieg, Niederlage, Sieg, Sieg, Niederlage, Priester)



Man sieht, dass ich hier teilweise andere Klassen gewählt habe als in der Ladder. In der Ladder spiele ich Druide, Priester, Schurke, Schamane, Jäger. Ab und zu auch Magier und Hexenmeister. In der Arena hatte ich mit Schamane und Schurke schonmal schlechte Erfahrung gemacht. Ich finde, dass Schurke eigentlich eine recht gute Klasse ist, aber wenn man in der Arena wenig Spott und Heilung kriegt lebt man gefährlich, weil allein durch dein Einsatz der Heldenfähigkeit das Leben oftmals stark belastet wird. Schamane könnte ich mal wieder spielen. Aber beim Schamane ist das Problem, dass dieser oftmals das Blatt nicht wenden kann wenn er bereits hinten liegt, oder es zwar mit Überlastung etwas erzielen kann, dann jedoch in der nächsten Runde das Tempo nicht mehr aufrecht halten kann.


----------



## alexcologne (10. August 2015)

Hi

um Arena zu Spielen sollte man aber
A alle Klassen und deren Karten kennen
B alle anderen Karten kennen
C Sich informieren und belesen
D Erfahrung Sammeln


wer dann nach Ca 200 Arena Games nicht von da an auf mindestens durchschnittlich 3 Siege kommt bei den nächsten 100 Games sollte es sein lassen weil das untere Limit das Arena Sinn macht eine 50% Siegrate ergibt besser mehr. Mit 60% gehört man schon zu den guten bis sehr guten Spielern alles darüber ist sehr gut. Und über 70% Siegrate schaffen nur einige hundert Arena Spieler in EU. Das ist die Elite und die spielen eigentlich fast nie unter 6:3 das ist bei einem normal Spieler das 1:3 oder 2:3. 

Die diese Raten im Sieg % haben sind aber meist auch mit + 3500 und mehr Arena Siegen unterwegs.


----------



## -Atlanter- (11. August 2015)

@alexcologne

Meine Siegsquote in den ersten ca. 130 Arenaspielen liegt bei ca. 50%.

Meinst mich mit deinen Ratschlägen? Bei A-C muss ich dir zustimmen, aber D nicht unbedingt. 
1. Spielt nicht jeder Arena um Gold/Karten zu verdienen, sondern auch zum Spass, so dass es auch für Spieler zu empfehlen ist die noch keine 100 Spiele Erfahrung haben. Es gibt viele Spieler die kein an Ranked weniger Interesse als an Arena haben. Sei es wegen den mangelnden Belohnungen oder wegen dem folgenden Punkt.
2. Entgeht man durch die Arena Netdecking und beide Spieler müssen sich auf Fähigkeiten und Glück, nicht auf den Kartenpool verlassen. 
3. Sammelt man durch Arena sicherlich ebenso viel Erfahrung wie durch Ranked, wenn nicht sogar mehr.


----------



## Oozy (11. August 2015)

-Atlanter- schrieb:


> 2. Entgeht man durch die Arena Netdecking und beide Spieler müssen sich auf Fähigkeiten und Glück, nicht auf den Kartenpool verlassen.


Du sprichst mir aus der Seele. 

Deswegen gefällt mir Arena viel besser, weil jeder dieselben Voraussetzungen hat. Anders als beim normalen Rankedmodus, wo momentan fast jeder irgendein starkes Deck vom Internet kopiert und damit spielt, z.B. Tempo Mage, Hybrid Hunter oder Grim Patron. 

Wobei ich seit zwei Wochen auf relativ viele Control Warrior treffe, oft inkl. Grommash und allem, was dazu gehört. Musste mich auch schon gegen 30hp + 32 Rüstung ankämpfen.


----------



## alexcologne (11. August 2015)

Ich meinte mit Erfahrung von Spielen ausschließlich Arena.
Ich bleib aber dabei ohne mindestens 50% Siegrate macht es kein Sinn. Es sei denn man will es und man nutzt nur das Gold was man sich selber erspielt. 

Um aber ranked zu spielen braucht man zumindest die benötigten Karten. Und bis Rank 10 kommt man auch mit seinen eigenen Decks die keine Sau Spielt wenn man entsprechende Karten hat.  Man kann sich da schöne oder auch lustige Decks bauen. 

Für alles besser als Rank 10 muss man entweder ein günstiges starkes Deck nachbauen oder es zumeist teilweise übernehmen und abwandeln.

ich würde aber sagen das man für einen soliden Kartenpool Ca 50 Klassik und 50 gVG packs braucht und die beiden Erweiterungen. Damit sollte Dann Rang 10 keine Probleme machen mit eigenen Decks individuelle.


----------



## HeinzNurgmann (12. August 2015)

für arena ist aber auch arenaerfahrung selber wichtig, daher würde es für einen neuling schon sinnvoll sein, arena zu spielen, obwohl seine winrate unter 50% ist


----------



## SaPass (12. August 2015)

-Atlanter- schrieb:


> 2. Entgeht man durch die Arena Netdecking und beide Spieler müssen sich auf Fähigkeiten und Glück, nicht auf den Kartenpool verlassen.


Es gibt doch die eine oder andere Seite, die dir bei der Kartenwahl in der Arena sehr stark behilflich ist. Schau dir mal folgende Seite an:
Hearth Arena - Beyond the Tier List
Da bekommt man gesagt, was man auswählen sollte und warum man dies auswählen sollte - auch in Hinblick auf schon gewählte Karten. Und nach dem Wählen der Karten bekommt man denn gesagt, wie man das Deck am sinnvollsten zu spielen hat. Tempo, Zoo, Control, etc. 

Für mich geht das schon fast als "Arena Netdecking" durch.


----------



## Oozy (12. August 2015)

Nur ist es bei Arena anders, da man immer etwas andere Karten bekommt, nicht wie beim Constructed Play, wo man die Decks 1:1 kopieren kann. Klar, bei dem Link wird einem gesagt, was man wählen sollte und warum, aber nicht irgendwelche Decks, die man halt jede Karte nachbauen kann. Oft hat man da noch Guides dabei, wie man es spielen sollte etc.

Deswegen halte ich mich lieber gleich davon entfernt und mache mein eigenes Deck.


----------



## SaPass (12. August 2015)

Ich würde solche Seiten auch nur als Anhaltspunkt nehmen. Denn sie haben auch nicht immer recht. Aber wenn manche Karten als "never pick!" bezeichnet werden, dann wird das wohl seinen Grund haben, auch wenn man ihn nicht ganz nachvollziehen kann.
Ich glaub ich sollte auch mal wieder Arena spielen. Auch wenn ich das Gold eigentlich fürdie BRM-Flügel am Sparen bin.

Edit: Ist das heutige Kartenchaos so gedacht? Das hatten wir schonmal ...


----------



## HeinzNurgmann (13. August 2015)

die kartenchaose kommen wieder, insofern ja


----------



## SaPass (13. August 2015)

Mir ist gestern mal aufgefallen, was mich an Hearthstone stört: Bei den Dailys benötigt man Siege. Ich fände es viel angenehmer, wenn man keine Siege, sondern nur die Anzahl an Spielen bräuchte - und die auch zu Ende spielen muss. 
Ich habe ein oder zwei gute Decks, mit denen ich öfters gespielt hatte. Sobald ich die Klasse wechseln muss, darf ich nur noch gegen wesentlich bessere Leute spielen. Da verliere ich problemlos fünf Spiele in Folge. So macht das einfach keinen Spaß, wenn man nicht mal bei den Dailys vorwärts kommt.


----------



## Ruptet (13. August 2015)

Ich heb mir die Dailys fürs Kartenchaos auf und arbeite da dann alle ab, geht meist einfacher....Ladder spiel ich garnicht mehr, mit dem Gold hol ich mir Arena-Tickets ... heißt ich spiele höchstens 3x die Woche mal Hearthstone.


----------



## Veriquitas (13. August 2015)

SaPass schrieb:


> Mir ist gestern mal aufgefallen, was mich an Hearthstone stört: Bei den Dailys benötigt man Siege. Ich fände es viel angenehmer, wenn man keine Siege, sondern nur die Anzahl an Spielen bräuchte - und die auch zu Ende spielen muss.
> Ich habe ein oder zwei gute Decks, mit denen ich öfters gespielt hatte. Sobald ich die Klasse wechseln muss, darf ich nur noch gegen wesentlich bessere Leute spielen. Da verliere ich problemlos fünf Spiele in Folge. So macht das einfach keinen Spaß, wenn man nicht mal bei den Dailys vorwärts kommt.



Die Dailys muss man nicht in der Ladder spielen, man kann diese auch ungewertet abschließen.


----------



## SaPass (13. August 2015)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Die Dailys muss man nicht in der Ladder spielen, man kann diese auch ungewertet abschließen.


Ich spiele die Dailys auch meist ungewertet. Aber aber auch dort gibt es ein Hidden Matchmaking (Quelle). Und dann werde ich mit schlechten Decks gegen bessere Gegner geranked. Dort trifft man dann viele legendarys, mit denen man ohne legendarys nicht mithalten kann.


----------



## alexcologne (16. August 2015)

Hi,

man an sollte mit seinen Starken Ladder Decks nicht unranked spielen weil auch da das mmr mitläuft.

Sollte man es dennoch hochgespielt haben einfach unranked starten und gleich aufgeben. Dann 10 mal raus gehen. Nun ist es leichter und wenn das nicht hilft das ganze noch mal.


----------



## SaPass (16. August 2015)

Ja, das habe ich auch schon gemacht. Einfach ein paar Mal aufgeben und schon sieht man Dr. Boom etwas seltener.

Edit: Ich habe wieder das Daily, bei dem ich im Zuschauermodus mir einen Sieg ansehen muss. Eventuell spielt einer von euch ja heute Abend ein paar Runden.


----------



## Rizoma (17. August 2015)

habe auch die Quest brauche aber jemand der morgens zockt da ich Nachtschicht arbeite


----------



## Placebo (25. August 2015)

Abysswalker#2104, falls ihr eure Chancen erhöhen wollt, dass jemand passend online ist. Habe gerade mit den neuen Karten meine alten Werte aufgegeben und mein eigenes Cancer-Rotz-Aggro-Deck gebaut. Noch ekelhafter als Huntard aber wenigstens hausgemacht


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (26. August 2015)

Placebo schrieb:


> Abysswalker#2104, falls ihr eure Chancen erhöhen wollt, dass jemand passend online ist. Habe gerade mit den neuen Karten meine alten Werte aufgegeben und mein eigenes Cancer-Rotz-Aggro-Deck gebaut. Noch ekelhafter als Huntard aber wenigstens hausgemacht



Es gibt kein Aggrodeck das mehr Cancer verbreitet als Combo/Patron Warrior... Von daher, passt schon  Und Huntard SM0rc ist doch easy, Eboladin ist böse  

Kann man sich eigentlich irgend wo beschweren wenn man nur Skycap'n Kragg gezogen hat... Ich habe 4 von denen


----------



## Ruptet (26. August 2015)

Ah das Kartenchaos ist wieder sehr schön gemacht, ohne Vor/Nachteile in den Kampf.


----------



## Placebo (26. August 2015)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Es gibt kein Aggrodeck das mehr Cancer verbreitet als Combo/Patron Warrior... Von daher, passt schon  Und Huntard SM0rc ist doch easy, Eboladin ist böse
> 
> Kann man sich eigentlich irgend wo beschweren wenn man nur Skycap'n Kragg gezogen hat... Ich habe 4 von denen


Eboladin triffts ganz gut  Habe die Liste mal in den Tactics-Thread gepostet. Das Problem vom Deck sind Gegner mit viel Heilung, andere Aggrodecks haben bis jetzt noch nicht gewonnen.

Bei den Legendären habe ich bis jetzt nur Rhonin gezogen (2000 Gold angespart).


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (28. August 2015)

Ruptet schrieb:


> Ah das Kartenchaos ist wieder sehr schön gemacht, ohne Vor/Nachteile in den Kampf.



Findest du ? Ich finde das unendlich langweilig. Keine Spells ergo Priest Nr.1 und alles andere eher null. Ich will im Tavern brawl lieber wider so zeug wie Rag vs Nef oder so... 

@Placebo

Erlösung ist repentance oder ? Also Leben auf 1 ? 
Das sieht nach einer leicht defensiven Version von Eboladin aus, fast schon Hybrid... Wie läuft es denn so ? 
Würde halt noch Mad Scientist und Erlösung für Muster for battle und Southsea deckhand rausnehmen.

Ich hänge immer noch an meinen geliebten Control Decks... Werde aber immer mehr dafür bestraft, da Aggro immer mehr Silence läuft und Combo schon immer Control zerstört hat 
Ich glaube nächste Season bau ich mein erstes Midrange-Aggro deck.


----------



## Ruptet (28. August 2015)

Najo es muss ja auch an Neulinge angepasst werden, da können sie zB. alles durchprobieren.

Am besten find ich die, wo der Zufall ne große Rolle spielt  Mit den Portalen, Spinnen, getöteter Diener beschwört zufälligen anderen oder sonstwas.

@Ich hab das Paladin Deck gestern ausprobiert und bin instant von 20 auf 15, 3x verloren, habs allerdinsg bisschen umgebaut...ohne Silence hast keine Chance, der Priester der seinen Spott-Diener auf 5/12 hochbufft lacht sich schlapp über deinen Haufen, selbes gilt für Druide.
Rastloser Abenteurer finde ich ebenfalls wichtig im Deck, kann ganz schön schnell das Blatt wenden.

Erlösung ist das, was deinen Diener mit 1 Leben wiederbelebt. Was du meinst ist Buße -> Diener Leben wird auf 1 gesetzt.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (28. August 2015)

Ruptet schrieb:


> Erlösung ist das, was deinen Diener mit 1 Leben wiederbelebt. Was du meinst ist Buße -> Diener Leben wird auf 1 gesetzt.



Meine ich ja... Hätte es auch einfach übersetzen können statt zu raten  
Das kommt davon wenn man außerhalb des Forums über zwei Wochen lang kein Deutsch spricht oder schreibt.... Ich habe ersthaft gedacht Erlösung = Buße. OMG. 

Stimmt Owls sind muss in dem Deck.


----------



## Placebo (28. August 2015)

Habs ja in die Beschreibung geschrieben: Ooze könnt ihr gerne mit Owl austauschen. Ich hatte nur bei meinem letzten Run das Glück, hauptsächlich auf Hunter/Warrior und weniger auf Priest zu treffen. Deshalb war es in diesem Fall besser, kann am nächsten Tag aber schon wieder schlechter sein - gerade jetzt so kurz nach der Erweiterung.

Mit Muster werde ich noch experimentieren. Mein Problem ist, dass es 3 Mana ist. Vielleicht fliegt Wolfsreiter raus, mal sehen.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (29. August 2015)

Ich habe gerade zum X. mal in folge mit einem Midrange-High-Hunter gegen dieses unsägliche Secret Paladin verloren...Obwohl ich extra darauf getecht habe...  Ich hatte Flare ich hatte Highmane ich hatte nen super start mit Knifejuggler und sniper--- Und doch verloren... 
Fast perfekte draws aber mir fehlte es immer an Mana um Lethal zu haben oder überhaupt mit den Zügen meiner Gegner mit zu halten. 6 Mana 6/6 und 5 Secrets ist einfach zu viel... selbst mit flare... Dann hat man nämlich fast einen Oger gegen einen stehen und selbst kein Board... 
Auch flare hilft nur bedingt... Das kostet nämlich 2 Mana und dann darf man einen 6/6 irgendwie mit 4 Mana entfernen... Wenn man denn Flare hat. Was machen denn bitte andere Klassen ? 

Ich heule bald  Kann mir jemand Tipps geben ?

Edit: Erfolgreich ausgehebelt mit SM0rc... Yay...


----------



## alexcologne (2. September 2015)

Sorry kann es nicht fassen das jemand ein problem damit hat das der Jäger nicht mehr umfassend der OP Held schlechthin ist.(Einfach zu Spielen und billiges Deck)

Mit dem Jäger only bin ich immer total easy auf Rang 3-5 in einer Saison gekommen und hab dabei meist nicht mal halb so viel spielen müssen wie mit anderen Klassen bzw mit anderen schaffe ich das nur wenn ich
je nach Rang und Tageszeit und  Meta ein wenig Klassen flexible nutze. Das einzige Deck mit dem es bis jetzt ähnlich einfach ging ist der Grim Patron wobei es deutlich schwerer ist zu Spielen und es auch etwas mehr in der Herstellung kostet.

Der Pala ist nun dabei.

Wobei wenn der Pala guten drwa hat nicht mal mit runde 6 die OP Karte Spielen muss da es dann sowieso schon vorbei ist.
Hab jetzt  mit dem Pala von Rang 14 bis Rang 7 mit weniger als 30 Spielen gemacht. So schnell ging es meist so früh in der Saison noch nicht mal mit dem Hunter und nicht mit dem Patron.

Gruß


----------



## Oozy (2. September 2015)

Von welchem Pala sprichst du? Secret Paladin?


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (3. September 2015)

alexcologne schrieb:


> Sorry kann es nicht fassen das jemand ein problem damit hat das der Jäger nicht mehr umfassend der OP Held schlechthin ist.(Einfach zu Spielen und billiges Deck)



Hunter ist schon seit Monaten nicht mehr "OP". 
Die Zeiten in denen ich auf NA auf Legend gestürmt bin sind zwar auch schon vorbei aber damals hat schon Combo Warrior das Meta diktiert. Jetzt habe ich nen Casual EU acc und rege mich immer mehr auf  
BTW: Was hast du denn für ein Hunter gespielt ? Hunter ist nur in 2 ausführungen billig und einfach zu spielen: Face/Hybrid und Midrange. Mein Hunter ist ein Midrange-Control und beides sicherlich nicht.


Ohne Spaß ich spiele jetzt einfach nur noch mein Pirate Rouge(Edit: das ist ein super Fundeck btw! kann ich nur empfehlen macht echt super viel spaß  ), Secret Paladin oder Patron Warrior... können sich die anderen mal ärgern


----------



## Oozy (7. Oktober 2015)

Ich habe gerade die Pack-Quest und würde mir dieses freie Pack gerne abholen. 

Wäre echt nett von euch, wenn ihr mich adden würdet, sodass ich euch zuschauen kann. 

In meiner FL ist gerade wenig los, bzw alle in Länder verreist, die kaum Internet besitzen oder dann nur so, dass es für HS unbrauchbar ist.

Oozy#2406


----------



## ACDSee (10. Oktober 2015)

OK, hab dich mal hinzugefügt. ACDSee#2367


----------



## Oozy (10. Oktober 2015)

ACDSee schrieb:


> OK, hab dich mal hinzugefügt. ACDSee#2367



Cool, habe dich angenommen.


----------



## ACDSee (10. Oktober 2015)

Hier nochmal mein Warrior-Deck...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab am Handy gezockt, da geht das nicht so schnell/gut mit nebenbei schreiben.


----------



## Oozy (12. Oktober 2015)

Schönes Deck, aber mal 3 ganz grundsätzliche Fragen:

A) Wie kommst du gegen die Aggro Paladin/Hunter etc klar? Mit solchen Control Decks laufe ich immer Gefahr, komplett von den Aggro/Face Decks überrannt zu werden.

B) Schon mal über "Bash" nachgedacht? Zwar keine Cycle Karte, aber dafür auch 3 dmg auf einen Minion + 3 Rüstung.

C) Wie spielt sich Varian Wrynn? Alex, Shieldmaiden oder Justicar Trueheart wären ja eher suboptimal, wenn die aufs Feld kämen, ohne den Battlecry auszulösen.


----------



## ACDSee (12. Oktober 2015)

Oozy schrieb:


> Schönes Deck, aber mal 3 ganz grundsätzliche Fragen:
> 
> A) Wie kommst du gegen die Aggro Paladin/Hunter etc klar? Mit solchen Control Decks laufe ich immer Gefahr, komplett von den Aggro/Face Decks überrannt zu werden.



Gegen Paladin musst du halt wissen, wann er was spielt. Turn 6 ist das Problem (Mysterious Challenger). Hier brauchst du wenns geht Sylvanas in Hand + Death Bite mit nur noch 1 Haltbarkeit. Zieht er 3-4 Geheimnisse, ist es einfach. Sylvanas spielen, wird auf 1 Leben reduziert. Hast du noch ein Minion draußen, damit angreifen. 2/1-Verteidiger procct. 2/1-Verteidiger stirbt. Avenge procct. 2/1 Verteidiger wird wiederbelebt. Deathbite ins Face oder auf ein Minion was nicht stehen bleiben soll. 2/1-Verteidiger stirbt endgültig gegen den Wirbelwindeffekt. Sylvanas stirbt ebenfalls und klaut im Idealfall noch das von Avange gebuffte Minion. 
In den meisten Fällen sprengt sich der Pala nach so einem Move.

Hast du kein Sylvanas in der Hand, ist es schwer das Matchup zu gewinnen. Man muss dann wirklich Glück haben. Baron Geddon ist auch gut gegen Palas mit vielen 1/1er oder 2/2er.

Gegen Hunter ist das so eine Sache. Zieht der sein Deck in der Reihenfolge wie er es braucht, kann man oft nichts machen. Zu wenig Taunts, kein Heal, zu wenig Zeit um Armor aufzubauen.
Turn 8 ist schluss. Mit etwas Glück kann man Rüstungsschmiedin mit Zuchtmeister auf 3/3 bringen und gut abtauschen + Armor aufbauen. Überlebt man bis Turn 10 gewinnt man in der Regel auch. Dem Hunter gehen dann eher die Karten aus und er drückt kaum noch Schaden.



Oozy schrieb:


> B) Schon mal über "Bash" nachgedacht? Zwar keine Cycle Karte, aber dafür auch 3 dmg auf einen Minion + 3 Rüstung.



Ja, ist eine Idee. Aber ich hab den Flügel noch nicht gespielt. Hab derzeit keine 700 Gold übrig. Aufgrund der vielen Palas die mit "Master for Battle" nerven, hab ich einen Wirbelwind drin.
Auch Big Game Hunter passt gut ins Deck. 2*Exicute und 2*Schildslam reichen mir aber eigendlich. Gegen Handlock kanns aber durchaus sein, dass das mal nicht genügt.



Oozy schrieb:


> C) Wie spielt sich Varian Wrynn? Alex, Shieldmaiden oder Justicar Trueheart wären ja eher suboptimal, wenn die aufs Feld kämen, ohne den Battlecry auszulösen.



Stimmt. Das klappt nicht immer wie es soll. Ideal wärem Gromash, Yesera und ein Sludge Belcher. Aber auch so hättest du einen 7/7 + 8/8 + 6/3 + 5/5 .. das sind 49 Stats für 10 Mana bzw. 26 Damage in der nächsten Runde, die der Gegner meist nicht einstecken kann.

 Im Normalfall lässt du beim Gegner aber keine Minions liegen und hast auf Turn 10 dann entweder einen 7/7 + bis zu 1-3 zusätzliche Diener und damit direkt die Boardcontrol oder es klappt halt nicht. Dafür ziehst du im allerschlimmsten schlimmsten Fall 3 Zauber. Damit hast du häufig das was bis dahin fehlte auf der Hand... Brawl, Exicute oder Schildslam. Die Karte ist halt kaum zu kontern und zieht auf Turn 10 enorm das Tempo nochmal an, sowas wie der Finishing-Move.


----------



## Oozy (13. Oktober 2015)

ACDSee schrieb:


> Gegen Paladin musst du halt wissen, wann er was spielt. Turn 6 ist das Problem (Mysterious Challenger). Hier brauchst du wenns geht Sylvanas in Hand + Death Bite mit nur noch 1 Haltbarkeit. Zieht er 3-4 Geheimnisse, ist es einfach. Sylvanas spielen, wird auf 1 Leben reduziert. Hast du noch ein Minion draußen, damit angreifen. 2/1-Verteidiger procct. 2/1-Verteidiger stirbt. Avenge procct. 2/1 Verteidiger wird wiederbelebt. Deathbite ins Face oder auf ein Minion was nicht stehen bleiben soll. 2/1-Verteidiger stirbt endgültig gegen den Wirbelwindeffekt. Sylvanas stirbt ebenfalls und klaut im Idealfall noch das von Avange gebuffte Minion.
> In den meisten Fällen sprengt sich der Pala nach so einem Move.


Okay, das stimmt. Das mit Sylvanas tönt relativ gut. Death Bite, der dann deinen Sylvanas tötet, wobei sie einen seiner gebufften Minions (oder halt "Who am I? None of your business") klaut, ist richtig nice. Ich habe bisher nie Slyvanas dann auf die Hand bekommen, als ich sie gebraucht hätte. Momentan habe ich aber rund 3200 Staub, da werde ich mir Alex und Ysera craften. Oder evtl. auch Voljin für ein Priest Deck oder so. Findest du Alex oder Ysera für CW wichtiger?



> Hast du kein Sylvanas in der Hand, ist es schwer das Matchup zu gewinnen. Man muss dann wirklich Glück haben. Baron Geddon ist auch gut gegen Palas mit vielen 1/1er oder 2/2er.


Jep, der Baron war mir auch schon hilfreich gegen die ganzen Aggro Decks.



> Ja, ist eine Idee. Aber ich hab den Flügel noch nicht gespielt. Hab derzeit keine 700 Gold übrig. Aufgrund der vielen Palas die mit "Master for Battle" nerven, hab ich einen Wirbelwind drin.
> Auch Big Game Hunter passt gut ins Deck. 2*Exicute und 2*Schildslam reichen mir aber eigendlich. Gegen Handlock kanns aber durchaus sein, dass das mal nicht genügt.


Bash ist eine Karte von TGT, keine von einem der beiden Flügel.

Ich habe aber zu wenig Staub für weitere Legendary Karten


----------



## ACDSee (13. Oktober 2015)

Ich finde Alex ist oft nicht so entscheidend wie Yesera. Alex überzeugt nur einmalig durch den Battlecry und ist daher ziemlich Situativ. Ist der Gegener schon  auf 10-20 Leben, brigt der Battlecry wenig bis nichts.

Der Battlecry von Alex war für mich bisher auch eher selten kriegsentscheidend. Gegen einen Hunter rettet er dir defensiv eingesetzt manchmal einen Zug, aber das hilft dann in der Regel auch nicht. Offensiv ist Alex immer eine gute Option, bis zu 15 Damage und 8/8er auf dem Board ist halt sehr stark. Aber wenn du Pech hast, wird der Alex einfach mit Big Game Hunter gekillt. 

Yesera ist hingegen immer top. Am besten mit Varian Wrynn ziehen. Yesera ist schwerer tod zu bekommen als Alex und die Traumkarten sind  top. 5 Schaden gegen alle, Traum, Alptraum,  das bringt den Gegner oft  aus dem Konzept. Man kann gegen Yesera nicht einfach ein Taunt hinstellen. Der Gegner muss die Karte irgendwie killen, sonst kommt er in Karten-, Tempo- und Optionennachteil. 

Also Yesera ist mir daher wichtiger. Falls du keinen Alex hast.. Black Knight, Nefarian, Loathab oder KelThusad sind meiner Meinung nach guter Ersatz für Alex. Auch ein Big Game Hunter wäre z.B. gegen Handlocks eine Alternative. 

Hmm.. ich glaub Bash muss ich gleich mal craften... erledigt.


----------



## JimSim3 (13. Oktober 2015)

Monumentaler Tag: Patron Warrior ist tot.

Blizzard hat mal wieder den Nerf Hammer rausgeholt und den Warsong Commander in eine komplett nutzlose Karte verwandelt. Neuer Text: "Your Minions with Charge have +1 Attack." Damit hat sich der Patron Warrior erledigt.


----------



## ACDSee (13. Oktober 2015)

Es hätte doch gereicht, dem Grim-Patron nur 2 Life zu geben. Damit wären viele Combos schon schwieriger, ohne dass es gleich das Gamplay kompett killt.
Er würde zudem gegen mehrere Boardclear wie Nova/Blizzard/Consecration/Explosive Trap draufgehen. Warsong Commander in der Funktion komplett zu ändern ist blöd.
Zudem sehe ich die Notwendigkeit nicht. Ist ja nicht so, dass der Patron Warrior super leicht zu spielen wäre und andere Klassen dagegen nicht trotzdem gewinnen könnten.


----------



## SaPass (14. Oktober 2015)

ACDSee schrieb:


> Es hätte doch gereicht, dem Grim-Patron nur 2 Life zu geben. Damit wären viele Combos schon schwieriger, ohne dass es gleich das Gamplay kompett killt.
> Er würde zudem gegen mehrere Boardclear wie Nova/Blizzard/Consecration/Explosive Trap draufgehen. Warsong Commander in der Funktion komplett zu ändern ist blöd.
> Zudem sehe ich die Notwendigkeit nicht. Ist ja nicht so, dass der Patron Warrior super leicht zu spielen wäre und andere Klassen dagegen nicht trotzdem gewinnen könnten.


Grim Patron an sich ist keine gute Karte. Sie wird erst wirklich spielbar, wenn ein ganzes Deck um sie herum konstruiert wird. Daher würde ich dieses Karte nicht nerfen. Änderungen am Warsong Commander vorzunehmen finde ich da schon besser. Aber die vollständige Zerstörung des Decks kann ich nicht verstehen. Man hätte dem Warsong-Commander auch auf zwei Lebenspunkte heruntersetzen können. Oder den Text so ändern, dass Kreaturen Charge haben, so lange sie 3 oder weniger Angriff haben. Damit hätte man die Chance, etwas gegen den Frothing Berseker zu tun bevor man gekillt wird.

Aber an sich ist das Patron Deck so schwer zu spielen, dass es eigentlich keinen Nerf benötigt. Jetzt wird die Ladder wohl nur noch aus Secret-Paladinen bestehen - so lauten zumidnest die ersten Vermutungen.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (14. Oktober 2015)

Ich hasse Patron Warrior... ganz ehrlich... aber was die mit Warsong gemacht haben... Blizzard tötet Decks, verbrennt sie, gräbt sie wieder aus um nochmal richtig drauf zu *****. 
Aber das Problem ist ja, dass sie mit einer Karte wie Warsong Commander auch in Zukunft jeder Karte mit <=3 Angriff in Warrior Decks Charge geben, das schränkt Cutpurse ähnliche Effekte extrem ein und die  kann man dann nie farblos bringen 
Eine Karte wie Warsong Commander hätte in dieser Form nie existieren dürfen. Aura Effekte sind schon schwierig (überlegt mal was mit ner stealth aura passieren würde) und Warsong legt da noch ne schippe drauf. Da muss man neue Sets immer drum herum designen und das schadet dem spiel genau so wie BGH nur noch krasser. 
In jedem anderen TCG, CCG hätte man die Karte längst gebannt. 

@SaPass Patron braucht keinen übermäßigen Skill du spielst fast alle Matchups exakt gleich (Ein Style für Aggro einer für Midrange-Control) und für extreme Dinge wie Freeze Mage und Control Warrior muss man auch einfach nur den Gameplan kennen und schon hat man bis auf Control Warrior kein eindeutig schlechtes Matchup. 
Stimmt zwar schon, dass das Deck im gegensatz zu SP sich nicht automatisch spielt aber man muss es nicht zu 100% beherschen um in 90% aller Matchups eine 60-90%ige Winrate zu erhalten (Prozenzahlen frei erfunden aber in diesen Bereichen bewegt es sich). Das ist einfach nur kaputt. 
Ich Ladder kaum noch aber von dem was ich gesehen habe hast du recht, wenn Patron wegfällt läuft es wohl auf Face Hunter und Secret Pala sowie Face Druid im unteren und Control Warrior und Ramp Druid im oberen Bereich hinaus... DemonHandlock ist mir immer noch nicht ganz geheuer.


Edit: Ich kaufe jetzt nur noch TGT PAcks in der hoffnung nen goldenen Mysterious Challenger zu bekommen, der ist so weit über der Power Curve dass selbst Piloted Shredder schwindelig wird ^^ 
Dann Crafte ich mir endlich Prophet Velen. (Und hoffe auf nen BGH nerf damit der seinen Job anständig macht (Giants töten und sonnst nix))


----------



## JimSim3 (14. Oktober 2015)

Ich bin ein wenig hin und her gerissen was die Änderung angeht. Einerseits hasse ich Patron Warrior wie die Pest, andererseits hab ich jetzt ein wenig Angst wie sich ein fehlender Patron Warrior auf die Ladder und die Meta auswirkt. Ich stimme zu das Warsong Commander einfach eine "schlechte" Karte war. Eine Karte die passiv Charge verteilt ist einfach zu stark und macht es für Blizzard schwierig(er) neue Karten zu designen. Secret Paladin gewinnt zwar auch "fast" garantiert, wenn man die richtigen Karten zieht und perfekt auf der Kurve spielen kann, Patron Warrior hat aber noch ne Schippe drauf gelegt und einen enorm starken Comeback Mechanismus mit Warsong Commander und Frothing drin gehabt. Zudem ist Secret Paladin echt anfällig gegen schlechte draws, der Patron ist da relativ konsistent. (Generell das Problem vom Secret Paladin und dem Mysterious Challanger, die Paladin Secrets sind ******* und die will man auch nicht ziehen. D.h. man hat ~7 Karten im Deck die eigentlich nur gut sind wenn man sie nicht zieht sondern den Mysterious Challanger auf T6 trifft.)

Der Patron Warrior hat dadurch einfach die Meta bestimmt, gerade auch auf Tunieren. Selbst wenn man selbst nicht Patron gespielt hat, war doch DemonLock und Druid der Standard pick für die ersten beiden Decks, einfach um Patron zu countern bzw.  den Patron Counter zu countern. 

Die einzige Frage die offen bleibt: Was kommt jetzt? Top 3 Decks werden wahrscheinlich Combo Druid, Secret Paladin und Face / Hybrid Hunter sein, evtl. noch Casino Mage und Dragon Priest. Alles Decks die nicht so wahnsinnig spannend sind und einfach darauf hoffen ihre Mana-Kurve perfekt zu treffen. Vielleicht überrascht ja ein Control / Fatigue Warrior build noch, aber ich seh's bisher nicht... Eher wird der Combo Druid durch die Fel Reaver Variante ersetzt, die gewinnt nämlich mit ziemlich hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit gegen Secret Paladin.

EDIT: Andererseits... Vielleicht kann damit auch der Control Priest wieder auferstehen... Wäre zumindest ein halbwegs interessantes Deck.


----------



## ACDSee (14. Oktober 2015)

Warsong Commander hätte man auch mit Inspiration designen können:
"Inspiration: Gibt euren Dienern mit bis zu 3 Angriff Ansturm."
Damit wäre die Karte auch noch gut geschwächt ohne nutzlos zu sein.

Na ja, erstmal Hunter-Quest in der Arena abgeschlossen. 5 Siege = 2*60 Gold und die Arenarunde läuft ja noch. Mit etwas Glück kann ich mir bald wieder einen Flügel vom Schwarzfels kaufen..

War klar... 5-3.. lol


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (14. Oktober 2015)

ACDSee schrieb:


> War klar... 5-3.. lol



. Ist natürlich schade. 
Ich hatte letztens den schlechtesten Arena run meines Hearthstone Lebens... (Ich habe aber auch mies gespielt) 1-3 mit nem Shamanen... 
Mit Inspire wäre Warsong interessant gewesen... vlt. für einen Zug Charge ?... immer noch leicht zu stark weil die Hero Power nur 2 kostet aber die Richtung wäre interessant gewesen... vlt. in Kombination mit nur Minions unter 4 Angriff und sobald sie drüber sind ist Charge weg... Das hätte vlt. sogar funktionieren können.


----------



## Varroa (19. Januar 2016)

Da hier schon eine Weile nichts mehr geschrieben wurde. Welche Decks nutzt Ihr bisher diese Season um aufzusteigen?


----------



## xXGuttXx (19. Januar 2016)

mid range druid


----------



## xXGuttXx (19. Januar 2016)

was nutzt du denn, ich komme damit sehr gut klar komme aber nur bis rang 12 weil ich dann keine lust mehr habe zu spielen


----------



## Varroa (19. Januar 2016)

xXGuttXx schrieb:


> mid range druid



In welcher Version? Also mit einem Ancient of War und mit wie vielen Darnassus Aspirants?

Ich experimentiere zur Zeit noch mit verschiedenen Decks (Aggro Shaman, MidRange Druide, Egg Druid, Zoo) und werde demnächst vermutlich mal wieder eine Patron Version spielen. Am interessantesten finde ich zur Zeit dieses Konzept: Dragon-Patron! You are not Prepared - Hearthstone Decks

Und off Topic: Auch wenn ich hier noch nicht so lange aktiv bin vermute ich, dass ein Doppelposting nicht so gerne gesehen ist.


----------



## Oozy (29. April 2016)

Spielt irgendwer von euch noch Hearthstone? Gerade jetzt mit der neuen Expansion?


----------



## drebbin (29. April 2016)

<- warum?


----------



## Oozy (3. Mai 2016)

drebbin schrieb:


> <- warum?



Weil ich noch die Pack Quest offen habe und gerne neue Leute in der FL habe. 
Schicke dir meine Daten per PM, falls du so spendabel bist, mir mein Gratis Pack zu geben


----------



## drebbin (3. Mai 2016)

Du meinst ich muss gewinnen damit du das pack bekommst? Ich geb mein bestes^^
Stufe 16 war bisher aber mein höchstes ergebnis vor langer zeut, zurzeit hab ich selbst zur Stufe 18 Probleme.
Mal sehen was geht


----------



## Oozy (3. Mai 2016)

Gerne, ja 

Habe letzte Saison Rang 5 erreicht, mehr lag bisher nicht drin. Aber das liegt wahrscheinlich daran, dass ich noch zu wenig gut bin.


----------



## drebbin (3. Mai 2016)

Wenn rang 5 zuwenig gut ist, dann weist du wieviel schlecht ich bin


----------



## Oozy (25. Juni 2016)

Wie viele Siege habt ihr bisher? Habe soeben die 1000 geknackt.


----------



## ACDSee (29. Juni 2016)

Palymode: 1558/ Arena: 1680 
Gesamt-Level 474 

Ich spiele das Spiel aber auch schon seit der Beta.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _maxe (13. Juli 2016)

Woah reg ich mich grad auf ..

Gegner hat noch 9HP.
Auf meiner Seite liegt 1 Voidwalker + Swamp Ooz
Auf seiner nichts.

In meiner Hand hab ich Power Overhelming und Hellfire.
Damit hätte ich ihn also noch geschafft in einer Runde.

Und ich Idiot spiel Hellfire zuerst und töte damit meine Minions wovon ich ja einen mit Pover Overhelming hätte buffen müssen 

Aber jetzt weiß ich wenigstens das Hellfire wirklich alles angreift.
Habe das "All Characters" immer so interpretiert das nur der HP-Pool von beiden Spielern angegriffen wird.


----------



## drebbin (14. Juli 2016)

learning by doing


----------



## Betschi (2. Dezember 2016)

Was sagt ihr so zur neuen Expansion?


----------



## Incursio (21. Februar 2018)

Betschi schrieb:


> Was sagt ihr so zur neuen Expansion?



Eigentlich ganz oke. Wobei mir dieser Mill Rouge tierisch aufn geist geht.... 
aber ich freu mich, dass blizzard es gerafft hat und patches generft hat.


----------

